# Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

Sehr geehrte Foristi !

Aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich Euch bitten diese Petition zu unterschreiben und damit uns Jägern, von denen ein großer Prozentsatz (mich eingeschlossen) auch passionierte Angler sind, einen großen Dienst zu erweisen.
Wir sollten in Zeiten von Organisationen wie PETA und CO. zusammenhalten und eine starke Gemeinschaft bilden, deren Stimme man wieder in der Öffentlichkeit wahrnimmt.

Im Wesentlichen ist diese Petition eine Reaktion auf den tendenziösen und diffamierenden Bericht "planet e - Jäger in der Falle", in dem bewusst Unwahrheiten verbreitet und eine Antihaltung gegenüber dem natürlichen Vorgang Jagd dem Zuschauer aufgedrückt wurde.

https://www.openpetition.de/pdf/unt...-mit-tendenzioeser-berichterstattung-beim-zdf

Bitte unterschreiben und teilen, teilen, teilen !!

Vielen Dank im Voraus !
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=4058105
Lukas|wavey:

PS: Ich jage fast täglich Kormorane.


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hier der ZDF-Beitrag: 

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...le#/beitrag/video/2067774/Jaeger-in-der-Falle


Alle Gegenargumente findet Ihr hier :

http://medienjagd.test.newsroom.de/faqpapier_jagd_und_jger_in_deutschland.pdf

http://djv.newsroom.de/news/?meta_id=3613

http://www.jagd-bayern.de/bjv-nachrichten-einzelanzeige.html?&no_cache=1&tx


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



twitch schrieb:


> :
> http://blog.natuerlich-jagd.de/offener-brief-zur-zdf-doku-%E2%80%9Ejager-in-der-falle/


 
Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht.


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht.



Habe ich auch schon festgestellt, versuche mal den Link zu kopieren und in das Browserfenster zu übernehmen.

http://blog.natuerlich-jagd.de/offener-brief-zur-zdf-doku-„jager-in-der-falle/


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Oder einfach "Max Götzfried offener Brief" bei Google eingeben und dann das erste Ergebnis aufrufen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Ich bin selbst Jäger und gegen dieses Machwerk wird ja nun schon seit der Erstausstrahlung in mannigfaltiger Form Front gemacht, aber eine Petition, die ein Verbot tendenziöser Berichterstattung fordert, ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz bzw. nachgerade lächerlich.
Man könnte jetzt über die Pressefreiheit diskutieren, die durch ein Engagement der Legislative in diese Richtung nachhaltig gefährdet wäre, davon ab, wie bitte schön soll so etwas denn in der Praxis umgesetzt werden? Wer legt denn fest, was tendenziöse Berichterstattung ist und was nicht? Ein zu installierendes, staatliches Organ, vielleicht eine Art Reichsschriftkammer?
Dieser völlig undurchdachten und albernen Petition liegt zumindest ein recht eigenartiges Demokratieverständnis zugrunde.


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst Jäger und gegen dieses Machwerk wird ja nun schon seit der Erstausstrahlung in mannigfaltiger Form Front gemacht, aber eine Petition, die ein Verbot tendenziöser Berichterstattung fordert, ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz bzw. nachgerade lächerlich.
> Man könnte jetzt über die Pressefreiheit diskutieren, die durch ein Engagement der Legislative in diese Richtung nachhaltig gefährdet wäre, davon ab, wie bitte schön soll so etwas denn in der Praxis umgesetzt werden? Wer legt denn fest, was tendenziöse Berichterstattung ist und was nicht? Ein zu installierendes, staatliches Organ, vielleicht eine Art Reichsschriftkammer?
> Dieser völlig undurchdachten und albernen Petition liegt zumindest ein recht eigenartiges Demokratieverständnis zugrunde.



Bitte zuerst die Begründung der Petition lesen, dann schreiben. 
Aber trotzdem hier die Ziele:

"Gefordert wird eine Richtigstellung durch den Sender sowie eine pflichtbewusste Berichterstattung in der Zukunft. 
Die Petition wird einer formellen Beschwerde beim Fernsehrat des ZDF vorgeschaltet.                        "


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



twitch schrieb:


> Bitte zuerst die Ziele der Petition lesen, dann schreiben.
> Aber gerne hier die Ziele, wie auch bei openPetition zu lesen:
> 
> "Gefordert wird eine Richtigstellung durch den Sender sowie eine pflichtbewusste Berichterstattung in der Zukunft.
> Die Petition wird einer formellen Beschwerde beim Fernsehrat des ZDF vorgeschaltet.                        "



Eine Richtigstellung kann man natürlich fordern, dazu bedarf es keiner Petition. Aber hier wird darüber hinaus ein Ende tendenziöser Berichterstattung gefordert bzw. nach der Überschrift entschärft, eine pflichtbewusste Berichterstattung in der Zukunft. Auch unter Verweis auf den ZDF-Staatsvertrag, daß sind viel zu subtile, differenziert zu betrachtende Forderungen, als das sie über eine Petition umsetzbar wären. Ich habe diese Sendung in der Erstausstrahlung gesehen, fast meinen Kaffee verschluckt und mich quasi noch während der Ausstrahlung an's Telefon gehängt. Mittlerweile ist die Sache ja nun durchaus in Wallung gekommen mit einer Flut offener Briefe und was auch immer. Die Jagdverbäde sind hinterher, der Präsident des DJV läßt rechtliche Schritte prüfen usw.
Nichtsdestotrotz wird es immer Minoritäten geben, denen eine wie auch immer geartete Berichterstattung gegen den Strich geht. Einen völlig unabhängigen Journalismus wird man nie finden, diesen zu fordern heißt, die Realitäten zu verkennen. Allein bei dieser Sendung lassen einem ja schon manche Aussagen der Akteure die Haare zu Berge stehen. Wenn sich ein Förster hinstellt und allen ernstes sinngemäß behauptet, die Fichtenmonokulturen in Deutschland seien der Trophäenjagd geschuldet, weil man darin besser schießen könne-welche Vorwürfe soll man denn da noch dem Redakteur machen?
Über die Medien ist natürlich eine Gegendarstellung zu erwirken, aber eine Petition zur inhaltlichen Kontrolle bzw. darüber hinaus eine Definition von tendenziöser Berichterstattung am Beispiel einer Berichterstattung zur Jagd zu fordern ist gefährlich bzw. geht völlig an den Realitäten vorbei. Fällt für mich unter die Rubrik: Operativer Aktionismus ersetzt geistige Bewegung.


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hier ist der Link zu Max Götzfrieds Brief http://blog.natuerlich-jagd.de/offener-brief-zur-zdf-doku-„jager-in-der-falle/http://blog.natuerlich-jagd.de/offener-brief-zur-zdf-doku-â€žjager-in-der-falle/


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Eure links gehen nicht.

Einfach MAx G.   googeln erster treffer dann gehts.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Ih habe mir gerade mal das Filmchen angeschaut, der Förster zum Schluss, in seinem "wildfreien" Buchenwald ist der Knaller!
Der hat wirklich 200 Jahre Waldbewirtschaftung verdrängt, wodurch Deutschland überhaupt erst zur Fichtenplantage verkommen ist und dies sollen jetzt die Jäger schuld sein?
Für die landwirtschaftliche Entwicklung, zu riesigen Treibstoffgewinnungs-Anpflanzungen, sind die Jäger natürlich auch zuständig!
Ebenso der esotherische Waldbesitzer und sein Anwalt, sind sehenswert.
Der Film ist tatsächlich tendenziös, wie so viele, die man in der letzten Zeit zu sehen bekommt, wenn es um das Thema Tier und Natur geht.
Die Saat von Petra und Co., ist in den Köpfen, nicht nur beim Volk, sondern auch in den Medien, längst aufgegangen!

Jürgen


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Wie meinst du das mit "unterschreiben?"


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Shimanolover schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit "unterschreiben?"
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk




Hier ist der richtige Link zur Online-Petition:

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/schluss-mit-tendenzioeser-berichterstattung-beim-zdf


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Shimanolover schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit "unterschreiben?"
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


 
Auf openPetition kannst Du eine Onlineunterschrift leisten, unter Angabe aller dafür relevanten Daten, also Name, Adresse, Email. Dies ist nötig, um die betreffende Person zu verifizieren. Sonst könnte man ja x mal unterschreiben...

*An dieser Stelle sei betont, dass es sich um eine seriöse Seite handelt, die Datenschutz groß schreibt.
*


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eine Richtigstellung kann man natürlich fordern, dazu bedarf es keiner Petition. Aber hier wird darüber hinaus ein Ende tendenziöser Berichterstattung gefordert bzw. nach der Überschrift entschärft, eine pflichtbewusste Berichterstattung in der Zukunft. Auch unter Verweis auf den ZDF-Staatsvertrag, daß sind viel zu subtile, differenziert zu betrachtende Forderungen, als das sie über eine Petition umsetzbar wären. Ich habe diese Sendung in der Erstausstrahlung gesehen, fast meinen Kaffee verschluckt und mich quasi noch während der Ausstrahlung an's Telefon gehängt. Mittlerweile ist die Sache ja nun durchaus in Wallung gekommen mit einer Flut offener Briefe und was auch immer. Die Jagdverbäde sind hinterher, der Präsident des DJV läßt rechtliche Schritte prüfen usw.
> Nichtsdestotrotz wird es immer Minoritäten geben, denen eine wie auch immer geartete Berichterstattung gegen den Strich geht. Einen völlig unabhängigen Journalismus wird man nie finden, diesen zu fordern heißt, die Realitäten zu verkennen. Allein bei dieser Sendung lassen einem ja schon manche Aussagen der Akteure die Haare zu Berge stehen. Wenn sich ein Förster hinstellt und allen ernstes sinngemäß behauptet, die Fichtenmonokulturen in Deutschland seien der Trophäenjagd geschuldet, weil man darin besser schießen könne-welche Vorwürfe soll man denn da noch dem Redakteur machen?
> Über die Medien ist natürlich eine Gegendarstellung zu erwirken, aber eine Petition zur inhaltlichen Kontrolle bzw. darüber hinaus eine Definition von tendenziöser Berichterstattung am Beispiel einer Berichterstattung zur Jagd zu fordern ist gefährlich bzw. geht völlig an den Realitäten vorbei. Fällt für mich unter die Rubrik: Operativer Aktionismus ersetzt geistige Bewegung.



Sehr geehrter Herr Hagelvoll !

In unserem zwangsgebührenfinanzierten öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen geht es sehr wohl um eine objektive Darstellung der Dinge. Diesem Grundsatz ist ein solcher Sender gegenüber verpflichtet.
Eine Petition halten wir für richtig, weil eine große Zahl Unterschriften verdeutlicht, dass es sich in der Wahrnehmung vieler Menschen (bisher über 9400) um einen tendenziösen Bericht handelt, mit zahlreichen Fehlinformationen.
Diese Art der Berichterstattung ist weder hinnehmbar, noch gerechtfertigt.
Wir zahlen nicht für Propaganda gegen uns Bürger, sondern für eine bildende, qualitativ hochwertige und vor allem *wahre* Berichterstattung. Dies war nicht gegeben !
Des Weiteren geht es nicht nur um die Darstellung im Film, sondern auch darum, dass unser Ansehen in der Bevölkerung sinkt, da viele auf den seriösen Anstrich des ZDF hereinfallen und den Lügen glauben schenken.
Mein Vorwurf an den Redakteur ? Revolverjournalismus, Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten, trotz besseren Wissens !

Die Angler sind genauso von dieser Berichterstattung betroffen und werden genauso unter Beschuss geraten.
In diesem Fall ist die Türe der Jäger geöffnet, denn nur durch Zusammenhalt der Naturnutzer und wahren Naturschützer werden auch unsere Kinder dem Fischen und Jagen nachgehen können.


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Zum Thema Angeln :

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/hintergrund/angeln565.html

http://www.podcast.de/episode/224827930/Hobby+mit+Widerhaken/


----------



## GoFlyFishing (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo, 

absolut unterstützenswert! Jäger und Fischer müssen in solchen Fällen zusammenhalten. 

Außerdem @Sten Hagelvoll: tendenziöse Berichterstattung ist eine Frage der journalistischen Qualität; die Garantie einer solchen hat mit Zensurmaßnahmen nichts zu tun. 
Wenn also ein journalistischer Bericht, oder eine Reportage mit unwahren Tatsachen aufwartet, wie in dem offenen Brief deutlich dargestellt, dann gilt es dem entgegenzutreten. 

Wer die Jagd verbieten will, wird auch das Angeln verbieten! Solidarität mit den Jägern ist angesagt!

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



twitch schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Hagelvoll !
> 
> In unserem zwangsgebührenfinanzierten öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen geht es sehr wohl um eine objektive Darstellung der Dinge. Diesem Grundsatz ist ein solcher Sender gegenüber verpflichtet.
> Eine Petition halten wir für richtig, weil eine große Zahl Unterschriften verdeutlicht, dass es sich in der Wahrnehmung vieler Menschen (bisher über 9400) um einen tendenziösen Bericht handelt, mit zahlreichen Fehlinformationen.
> ...



 Die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen der Wahrheit verpflichtet etc.?

Wenn es danach geht, hätte ich schon ein Dutzend Petitionen starten können.

 Ich habe in Meetings mit dem zuständigen Minister gesessen und als Consultant getroffene Entscheidungen mit abgezeichnet. Nächsten Morgen konnte ich mir auf Bayern 5 von Journalisten gequirlte Scheixxe anhören, a la Enthüllungs-Story aus "erster Hand", was angeblich an skandalösen Dingen beschlossen wurde. Lug und Trug, in wessen Auftrag auch immer. Wobei Insidern klar war, in wessen Auftrag der Journalist gehandelt hat. Wahrheit?  #d

 Die sind genau so ein Haufen, wie die Privaten. Keinen Deut besser.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Gut, danke...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joleen (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Habe die Petition an Verbandsangler in Belgien geschickt. 
Schon über 10 000 Unterschriften und es geht weiter. Es muss endlich Schluss sein mit diesen sogenannten Tierschützer. Es wird Zeit, dass der Verband tacheles redet und anfängt sich zu wehren . Ein Verband soll doch Lobby Arbeit betreiben.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hab soeben unterschrieben (zwar nur eine Stimme, aber immerhin...)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Ich werde das mal bei uns im Hegering ansprechen und einige andere davon unterrichten.Ob sie unterschreiben bleibt ihre sache.

Ich fahr gleich noch raus mal gucken ob nen Überläufer oder nen Keiler angesprochen werden möchte,ist ja bald Schonzeit.



Und ihr habt euch hier lieb.


|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



twitch schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Hagelvoll !
> 
> In unserem zwangsgebührenfinanzierten öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen geht es sehr wohl um eine objektive Darstellung der Dinge. Diesem Grundsatz ist ein solcher Sender gegenüber verpflichtet.
> Eine Petition halten wir für richtig, weil eine große Zahl Unterschriften verdeutlicht, dass es sich in der Wahrnehmung vieler Menschen (bisher über 9400) um einen tendenziösen Bericht handelt, mit zahlreichen Fehlinformationen.
> ...



Sehr geehrter Herr twitch !

Wie vielleicht aus meinen vorangegangenen Zeilen ersichtlich ist, gehe ich mit der Einschätzung konform, daß der besprochene Beitrag von einem Anspruch auf seriösen und objektiven Journalismus nicht weiter entfernt sein könnte und die Produktion und Ausstrahlung desselben eines öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehsenders unwürdig ist.
Allein den Weg, sich mit einem Ersuchen an die entsprechende Volksvertretung zu wenden um eine nicht näher definierbare, journalistische Zensur einzufordern, halte ich sowohl für aussichtslos als auch für bedenklich, völlig unabhängig davon, wie die journalistische Arbeit zu bewerten ist.

Nichtsdestotrotz,
sowohl eine geforderte Gegendarstellung, etwaige rechtliche Schritte als auch diverse Beschwerden, offene Briefe usw. haben meine volle Unterstützung.

Letztlich kann man auf dem medialen Weg nur über wiederholte, wie auch immer geartete, positive Berichterstattung auf die Meinungsbildung der nichtjagenden Bevölkerung Einfluß nehmen.
Bei einem theoretisch daraus resultierenden, einschlägigen Fernsehbeitrag wäre es dann wenig wünschenswert, wenn etwaige Jagdgegner tendenziösen Journalismus definieren könnten um sich dann irgendwelcher Mechanismen zur Einschränkung journalistischer Freiheiten zu bedienen.

Schlußendlich ist die Frage nach Objektivität auch immer eine Frage des eigenen Standpunktes, von daher wird eine Definition von tendenziös auch nie wirklich objektiv sein können. Eine solche, gewissermaßen als journalistische Verbindlichkeit, festlegen zu wollen bzw einzufordern, würde den Begriff Pressefreiheit ad absurdum führen, unabhängig davon, wie weit sich einige Vetreter der Zunft in der Qualität ihrer Berichterstattung auch von einem gewissen Berufsethos entfernt haben mögen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Außerdem @Sten Hagelvoll: tendenziöse Berichterstattung ist eine Frage der journalistischen Qualität;
> 
> Nein, daß ist ein Zeichen für das Fehlen eben dieser Qualität.
> 
> ...







Joleen schrieb:


> Habe die Petition an Verbandsangler in Belgien geschickt.
> 
> Was haben denn die Belgier mit den öffentlich-rechtlichen deutschen Medien zu schaffen und inwieweit das Recht, entsprechende Petitionen zu zeichnen?
> 
> Schon über 10 000 Unterschriften und es geht weiter. Es muss endlich Schluss sein mit diesen sogenannten Tierschützer. Es wird Zeit, dass der Verband tacheles redet und anfängt sich zu wehren . Ein Verband soll doch Lobby Arbeit betreiben.



Von welchem Verband sprichst du? Der DJV hat sich ganz klar positioniert und erwägt sogar, rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.
Es würde mich allerdings wundern, wenn vom VDSF ein Statement dazu kommt.


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Vielen Dank an Euch alle ! Der Zusammenhalt sollte auf jeden Fall auch über diese Sache hinaus beibehalten werden. Für mich gilt das sowieso. Fischen und Jagen sind meine Leidenschaften, durch die ich der bin, der ich bin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Die 11.000er Marke wurde bereits überschritten. 50.000 Unterschriften werden insgesamt angestrebt.
Danke, dass Ihr dabei seit !!!
Bitte mit so vielen Menschen wie möglich teilen und bei Fragen jederzeit an mich wenden !!!

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/schluss-mit-tendenzioeser-berichterstattung-beim-zdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Joleen schrieb:


> Habe die Petition an Verbandsangler in Belgien geschickt.
> Schon über 10 000 Unterschriften und es geht weiter. Es muss endlich Schluss sein mit diesen sogenannten Tierschützer. Es wird Zeit, dass der Verband tacheles redet und anfängt sich zu wehren . Ein Verband soll doch Lobby Arbeit betreiben.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Vielen Dank auch nach Belgien !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hier noch der Link zu dem offenen Brief von Max Götzfried, hoffentlich funktioniert es jetzt:
http://blog.natuerlich-jagd.de/offener-brief-zur-zdf-doku-„jager-in-der-falle/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieteraalland (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

hier mal ein beispiel für gute verbandsarbeit,.
der djv so wie auch ljv. sind aktiv geworden, sie wehren sich #6. 

was tut unser vorbildlicher bv. mit einer nicht angelnder präsidentin.?;+
 er schweigt und straft die angelgegner mit nichtbeachtung #q#q#q
 ach ja wir haben ja ein naturschutz verband :c

bin im übrigen der gleichen meinung wie sten hagelvoll.
 eine petition ist nicht machbar. 
aber auf eine gegendarstellung sollte man bestehen


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr twitch !
> 
> Wie vielleicht aus meinen vorangegangenen Zeilen ersichtlich ist, gehe ich mit der Einschätzung konform, daß der besprochene Beitrag von einem Anspruch auf seriösen und objektiven Journalismus nicht weiter entfernt sein könnte und die Produktion und Ausstrahlung desselben eines öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehsenders unwürdig ist.
> Allein den Weg, sich mit einem Ersuchen an die entsprechende Volksvertretung zu wenden um eine nicht näher definierbare, journalistische Zensur einzufordern, halte ich sowohl für aussichtslos als auch für bedenklich, völlig unabhängig davon, wie die journalistische Arbeit zu bewerten ist.
> ...



Hallo Sten !

Ich gebe Dir sogar in einigen Punkten recht !
Nur eines möchte ich nochmals hervorheben: Wie Dir auch aufgefallen ist, gab es einige Aussagen im Film, die schlichtweg falsch waren. An dieser Stelle ist es keine Frage der Meinung. Die Machart und sei sie auch noch so tendenziös, sei einmal dahingestellt. Dagegen gilt es sich an erster Stelle zu wehren. Mit Kritik haben die meisten Jäger gar kein Problem, nur müssen sie während der Diskussion anwesend sein dürfen und auch genügend Zeit bekommen sich zu äussern, ebenso wie die Kritiker.

Was schon ein großer Erfolg wäre, wäre die Richtigstellung einiger Aussagen:

- Nadelbäume sind für das Wild uninteressant
- heutige Monokulturen sind ein Resultat der Fütterung durch Jäger und sich daraus ergebenden zu hohen Wildbeständen
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Shimanolover schrieb:


> Hab soeben unterschrieben (zwar nur eine Stimme, aber immerhin...)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk




Allein deswegen hat es sich schon gelohnt !


----------



## twitch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich werde das mal bei uns im Hegering ansprechen und einige andere davon unterrichten.Ob sie unterschreiben bleibt ihre sache.
> 
> Ich fahr gleich noch raus mal gucken ob nen Überläufer oder nen Keiler angesprochen werden möchte,ist ja bald Schonzeit.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Dank ! #6


----------



## Joleen (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

@Sten Hagelvoll
Also die deutschsprachigen Belgier davon gibt es knapp 100 000 schauen fast alle deutsches Fernsehen. 
Und wo steht das wir die Petition nicht unterschreiben dürfen ?? 
Das ist kein notarieller Akt sondern nur eine Unterschrift gegen die Berichterstattung von ZDF und das ist auch nicht das Erstemal das der ZDF soetwas macht. siehe Killerspiele, Syrien, ....


----------



## thanatos (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Kriegt euch mal wieder ein.Wenn wir gegen jeden Bericht der nicht 100%ig
der Wahrheit entspricht gleich ne Unterschriftensammlung veranstalten würden müßte der Tag wenigstens  100 Stunden haben .Die Beweggründe der Jäger sind doch dargestellt worden,ob ihr nun der Meinung des Journalisten seid oder eine andere habt bleibt euch doch alles selbst überlassen.
Glauben oder selbst denken ist hier gefragt!


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo, 

auch @Thanatos: Nicht nur wenn man den offenen Brief liest, sieht man dass die Beweggründe der Jäger in der Reportage zu wenig dargestellt wurden, bzw. in falsches Licht gerückt wurden, und dass schlicht Fakten dillettantisch verdreht wurden, angefangen schon bei falschen Bezeichnungen fürs Wild (Reh anstatt Dammwild) über falsche "Fakten"  - "Trophäenjäger" und nicht falsche Entscheidungen der Förster für Fichten-Monokulturen seien am jetzigen schlechten Waldzustand schuld - und aufgehört bei Ablehnung von Interviewpartnern und -vorschlägen der Jäger... Solche heimlichen Manipulationen finden sich auch in vielen Berichten über Angler im TV, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hieß eine davon, eine Doku im NDR, "Hobby mit Widerhaken", die absolut tendenziös war, und alle Angler wie Tierquäler dastehen ließ. 

Es steckt System hinter solchen Darstellungen gegenüber Jägern und Fischern. Ich finde es ist billige Stimmungsmache, und kein fairer Journalismus. Bitte - jeder der mag darf Jäger und Angler kritisieren und seine Argumente vortragen - aber dann müssen auch deren Pro-Argumente fair und sachlich zur Sprache kommen. Das wäre echter Journalismus. 

Wer jetzt denkt, na, die oben erwähne "unfaire" Reportage ist ja nur ein Bericht, halb so schlimm, eben nicht von hoher journalistischer Qualität, der soll sich nicht wundern wenn es in 15 Jahren heißt "50% der Bevölkerung gegen Jagd oder Angeln", etc. und Politik sich dementsprechend verändert.

Wer jetzt nicht mit vernünftigen (!) Argumenten - nicht lauthals schreiend und plump vorgetragenen Parolen - gegen solche Berichterstattung und gegen solche Stimmungsmache vorgeht, der darf sich nachher nicht beschweren, wenn er irgendwann nicht mehr jagen oder fischen darf. Und - wer sich jetzt nicht mit den Jägern solidarisiert und unterschreibt, der braucht sich auch nicht wundern, wenn irgendwann die Angler allein dastehen, wenn ihnen "auf die Füße getreten" wird... 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon

PS: eine ebenso plumpe Stimmungsmache wie von einigen Forums-Kollegen hier im Thread vorgetragen gegen BUND, Nabu und die "Tierschützer" halte ich übrigens für absolut kontraproduktiv. Eine hegerischen Zielen verschriebene Jagd und Fischerei liegt im Einklang mit Arten und Naturschutz, und widerspricht auch nicht dem Tierschutz, sofern sie waidgerecht ist. Nabu, BUND, Jäger und Angler sollten ihren GEMEINSAMEN "Feind" viel eher in einer naturzerstörenden Industrie, in Massentierhaltung, Wasserkraftanlagen, Flussverbauung, Flächenversiegelung, rücksichtslosem Straßenbau etc. sehen, als in sich gegenseitig. Aber das ist vielleicht zu viel des Idealismus, ich gebe es zu, aber eigentlich sollte der Weg dahin gehen... Jagen, Fischen, und Erhalt der Natur und der Schutz der Arten sind kein Widerspruch...im Gegenteil!


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch @Thanatos: Nicht nur wenn man den offenen Brief liest, sieht man dass die Beweggründe der Jäger in der Reportage zu wenig dargestellt wurden, bzw. in falsches Licht gerückt wurden, und dass schlicht Fakten dillettantisch verdreht wurden, angefangen schon bei falschen Bezeichnungen fürs Wild (Reh anstatt Dammwild) über falsche "Fakten"  - "Trophäenjäger" und nicht falsche Entscheidungen der Förster für Fichten-Monokulturen seien am jetzigen schlechten Waldzustand schuld - und aufgehört bei Ablehnung von Interviewpartnern und -vorschlägen der Jäger... Solche heimlichen Manipulationen finden sich auch in vielen Berichten über Angler im TV, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hieß eine davon, eine Doku im NDR, "Hobby mit Widerhaken", die absolut tendenziös war, und alle Angler wie Tierquäler dastehen ließ.
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Die 15.000er Marke wurde durchbrochen !! Bis zur 50.000 ist es aber noch weit.
Vielen Dank und immer dranbleiben !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Mit dem damaligen aufkommen des TSG's wurden Jäger Angler Reiter...etc.unter beschuß genommen,das nun ca 30J.her und ich erinnere mich gut an diese Zeit.

Die Jäger und Reiter..etc.haben sich damals "erfolgreich" gewehrt (besser wie die Angler).

Nun beginnt das Brainwashing von vorn.

Und was sehe ich,in ein paar tagen hohlen die Jäger mehrere tausend Stimmen ein.Bei ähnlichen Sachen die Angler betreffen kommen nicht mal tausend in 4 Wochen zusammen.


Geschichte wiederhohlt sich immer und immer wieder,manche wissen sich zu wehren und denken weiter,andere wollen doch nur Angeln.



|wavey:


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hier noch ein paar Infos zu einer der "seriösen" Stimmen aus dem Film :

Dominik Storr (Anwalt, der das Recht auf Verbot der Jagd auf dem eigenen Grundstück aus Gewissensgründen, erstritten hat):

http://www.psiram.com/ge/index.php/Dominik_Storr

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universelles_Leben

|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Der Anwalt vertritt auch Tierrechtsschutz......kämpft gegen Massentierhaltung Angeln Jagd usw.usw.

Man sieht seine ....... auch mal öfter im TV wie zb.Reportagen ala Spiegel TV,Akte...usw. 


#h


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



gründler schrieb:


> Mit dem damaligen aufkommen des TSG's wurden Jäger Angler Reiter...etc.unter beschuß genommen,das nun ca 30J.her und ich erinnere mich gut an diese Zeit.
> 
> Die Jäger und Reiter..etc.haben sich damals "erfolgreich" gewehrt (besser wie die Angler).
> 
> ...



Da steckt viel Wahrheit drin.
Umso dankbarer sind wir, dass Ihr unsere Sache unterstützt.
Aber ich bin sicher, dass auch die Angler, von denen es noch viel mehr gibt, als Jäger, einem Weckruf folgen werden, wenn man es richtig anpackt. Die Stimmungsmache wird weitergehen und auch vor uns Anglern nicht halt machen. Darum bereitet Euch jetzt vor ! Die Jäger stehen hinter Euch !

|wavey:

PS: Im Grunde bin ich auch jemand, der einfach nur angeln/jagen will, doch die Stimmung gegen uns ist einfach unerträglich geworden.
Eigentlich sind doch WIR diejenigen, die die meiste Zeit in der Natur verbringen und sie wirklich zu schätzen wissen ! Ganz im Gegensatz zu gewissen urbanen Schreibtisch-Ideologen.
Wir merken als erste, wenn da draussen mit der Natur etwas nicht stimmt und haben großes Interesse daran, dass es besser wird !

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/schluss-mit-tendenzioeser-berichterstattung-beim-zdf


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



gründler schrieb:


> Der Anwalt vertritt auch Tierrechtsschutz......kämpft gegen Massentierhaltung Angeln Jagd usw.usw.
> 
> Man sieht seine ....... auch mal öfter im TV wie zb.Reportagen ala Spiegel TV,Akte...usw.
> 
> ...




Jemand der an Chemtrails glaubt und zur Sekte unierselles Leben gehört, muss eben ... verbreiten.
Siehe Links !


----------



## Werner1 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo,

ich finde es gut wenn sich einzelne und Verbände gegen unrichtige Berichterstattung wehren. Aber was soll ein Petition die nachher an den Petitionsausschuss des Bundestags geschickt wird erreichen?

Glaubt ihr im Ernst das es eine Richtigstellung (was auch immer die Wahrheit ist) seitens des Petitionsausschusses und der Politik erzwungen wird. Jeder Politiker der sich mit den Medien auf dieser Schiene anlegt, kann gleich gehen.
Die wahre Macht haben die Medien, das haben solche Organisationen wie Peta BUND usw. erkannt und nutzen das auch aus, siehe den Bericht.

Sorry aber da helfen nur rechtliche Schritte der Verbände.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Werner1 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

keine Sorge unterschrieben habe ich trotzdem...


----------



## Werner1 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

wen es interessiert, der kann sich ja mal Infos zu Petitionen holen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petition


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde es gut wenn sich einzelne und Verbände gegen unrichtige Berichterstattung wehren. Aber was soll ein Petition die nachher an den Petitionsausschuss des Bundestags geschickt wird erreichen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner !

Zuerst einmal herzlichen Dank für Deine Unterschrift !
Ob mit dieser Petition irgendetwas erzwungen wird, sei tatsächlich zunächst einmal dahingestellt.
In erster Linie soll damit eine formelle Beschwerde untermauert werden. 
Man kann es als "Heeresschau" sehen, als Aufruf endlich Flagge zu zeigen und nicht mehr machtlos mit anzusehen, wie wir von PETA, BUND, den Grünen, dem ZDF und sonstigen Möchtegern-Naturkennern, mit Unwahrheiten langsam, aber sicher aus dem Weg geräumt werden. 
Wenn diese Petition nur zum Ergebnis hat, dass wir ALLE (Angler, Jäger, Bauern, Förster, vernünftige Naturfreunde, Pilzsammler, die Landbevölkerung etc. pp.)  endlich an einem Strang ziehen und uns gegenseitig unterstützen, dann ist schon wirklich viel erreicht und die Herren "Naturschützer" und ZDF-Autoren können sich warm anziehen !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo, 

eine der absurden Szenen der Reportage ist ja auch der Verweis auf die jagdfreie Zone bei Genf, wo dann die Wildschweine aber doch reduziert werden müssen, aber das geschieht dann so, dass bezahlte Staatsangestellte sie anfüttern, und per Nachtsichtgerät dort dann abknallen. Unwaidmännischer gehts ja nimmer. Bravo! Das ist also dann die "Alternative" zur Jagd. Und die Reportage stellt es tatsächlich so dar.... 

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße,
Simon


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine der absurden Szenen der Reportage ist ja auch der Verweis auf die jagdfreie Zone bei Genf, wo dann die Wildschweine aber doch reduziert werden müssen, aber das geschieht dann so, dass bezahlte Staatsangestellte sie anfüttern, und per Nachtsichtgerät dort dann abknallen. Unwaidmännischer gehts ja nimmer. Bravo! Das ist also dann die "Alternative" zur Jagd. Und die Reportage stellt es tatsächlich so dar....
> 
> ...



Es ist eben ein Verbrechen Freude an der Jagd und den damit verbundenen Traditionen zu haben.
Seelenloses Abknallen ist da schon viel professioneller !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



twitch schrieb:


> Hallo Sten !
> 
> Ich gebe Dir sogar in einigen Punkten recht !
> Nur eines möchte ich nochmals hervorheben: Wie Dir auch aufgefallen ist, gab es einige Aussagen im Film, die schlichtweg falsch waren. An dieser Stelle ist es keine Frage der Meinung. Die Machart und sei sie auch noch so tendenziös, sei einmal dahingestellt. Dagegen gilt es sich an erster Stelle zu wehren. Mit Kritik haben die meisten Jäger gar kein Problem, nur müssen sie während der Diskussion anwesend sein dürfen und auch genügend Zeit bekommen sich zu äussern, ebenso wie die Kritiker.
> ...



Wie gesagt, twitch, ich stimme doch völlig mit dir überein, ich sehe bloß die gewählte Form des Protests, nämlich diese Petition kritisch.


Ein Freund von mir hat übrigens auf seiner sehr lesenswerten Seite zur Wolfsproblematik (für Leute, die sich mit der Thematik Wolf in Deutschland ohne grünideologische Scheuklappen auseinandersetzne wollen),
einen Kommentar zur Doku veröffentlicht:

http://www.wolfszone.de/000main/texte/planet e.html


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Also ich habe mir das Filmchen jetzt auch angeschaut. Da ich von der Jagd nicht soviel Ahnung habe, verkneife ich mir mal eine Wertungsausage. Fakt ist in der Jagd, genau so wie bei uns Anglern gibt es einige Dinge, die so oder so nicht sein müssen. Ich finde das das Zufüttern nicht sein muss, ausser wir haben gerade -20 Grad und seit Wochen eine geschlossene Schneedecke. Was durchkommt sind dann halt nur die kräftigsten Tiere. Das hat schon Charles Darwin als Survival of the Fittest beschrieben. Das ist eben in einer echten unbeschnittenen Natur, wie wir sie hier in Deutschland ja kaum noch haben, so. Ich bin ein Freund der Jagd und wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, dann würde ich vieleicht sogar das Angeln aufgeben um Jagen zu können. Aber das nur Nebenbei.
Der Förster mit seinen wirren Thesen ist doch echt der Hammer. Als ob ihr Jäger die Wälder so gepflanzt hättet wie sie nun sind. Das waren ja wohl eher die hohen Herren und Waldbesitzer, denen es um eine relativ schnelle Holzernte ging. Eine Buche oder Eiche, von denen die meisten in einer Großstadt nicht einmal wissen wie man sie unterscheidet oder wie die Aussehen, braucht mal eben 200 Jahre bis zur Einschlagreife. Eine Kiefer schafft es in 60-80 Jahren. Und solch ein Trollo ist Beamter.


----------



## Werner1 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

zu den Kiefern kann ich folgendes sagen.

Mein Vater ist privater Waldbesitzer. Seine Aussage zu den Kiefernwäldern ist folgende.

Nach dem Krieg wurde schnell Bauholz benötigt, dementsprechend wurde viel Wald abgeholzt. Auf diesen Flächen wurde dann Kiefernholz gepflanzt, das ja schneller erntereif ist. Das geschah übrigens in Absprache mit den örtlichen Forstämtern bis weit in die 70 er Jahre. Diese haben nämlich die kleinen privaten Waldbesitzer beraten. Mein Vater hat das nach dem Krieg selbst erlebt, also eine recht glaubwürdige Quelle.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Werner, da werde ich dir nicht Widersprechen. Es war  halt wirklich so. Und heute ist es nicht anders. Wenn ich sehe was allein an Holz so verbaut wird. Gott bewahre, wenn das alles nur mit Hartholz wie Eichen und Buchen gemacht würde. Wir hätten hier aufgrund des langsamen Wachstums der Bäume, keine Wälder mehr. Also ich wollte damit auch keinen der heutigen Waldbesitzer angreifen. Damit haben die Leute heut nichts zu tun, die sind eben "nur" die Nutznießer der Entscheidungen von vor 100-50 jahren.


----------



## Werner1 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

@ Riesenangler

keine Sorge das habe ich auch so verstanden.

Ich habe mich eher auf die Aussage im Film bezogen. Ein Förster sollte über diesen Sachverhalt beschied wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Fragt die Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die ja glücklicherweise unter dem Punkt "Engagement" auf ihrer Seite nicht Angeln oder den VDSF/DAFV aufgeführt hat...

Ihr Engagement für Waldbesitzer schon:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/mein-engagement.html

Sie ist Landsvorsitzende und Mitglied im Bundesvorstand der "Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald"
http://www.sdw.de/

Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn uns die Jäger die Dame ab- und diese Kompetenz auf sich nehmen würden.....
:g


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

@ Thomas. Das sind Jäger und keine Bekloppten und Geistesgeschädigten. Also meistens denkende Menschen. Was nicht heißen soll das wir Angler nicht denkende Menschen sind. Uns hat man diese "Dame" eben nur schnell übergezogen und nun werden wir sie wohl so schnell nicht wieder los.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Ich wollt doch nur helfen - siehe Threadtitel.....


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fragt die Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die ja glücklicherweise unter dem Punkt "Engagement" auf ihrer Seite nicht Angeln oder den VDSF/DAFV aufgeführt hat...
> 
> Ihr Engagement für Waldbesitzer schon:
> http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/mein-engagement.html
> ...



Die Problematik ist mir als Boardie natürlich bekannt. Ähnlich ist es ja auch in der Politik, wo Ministerposten wild getauscht werden und Ungediente einfach so Verteidigungsministerin werden können. Unfassbar... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Ein weiteres Problem ist auch das neue Verständnis von einer Führungskraft. Es ist (leider!!!) nicht mehr erwünscht, dass man von der betreffenden Sache Ahnung hat, sondern Aufgabe ist es einzig und allein alles an entsprechend qualifizierte Leute zu delegieren.
Sich selbst Gedanken machen und mit der Materie auseinandersetzen ?
Fehlanzeige !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ...nun werden wir sie wohl so schnell nicht wieder los.



Das ist nicht gesagt !
Gerade in der heutigen Zeit kann es manchmal schnell gehen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twitch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, twitch, ich stimme doch völlig mit dir überein, ich sehe bloß die gewählte Form des Protests, nämlich diese Petition kritisch.
> 
> 
> Ein Freund von mir hat übrigens auf seiner sehr lesenswerten Seite zur Wolfsproblematik (für Leute, die sich mit der Thematik Wolf in Deutschland ohne grünideologische Scheuklappen auseinandersetzne wollen),
> ...



Hi Sten !

Sicherlich deckt die Petition nicht alles ab, aber sie wird, wenn wir Erfolg damit haben, hilfreich sein.

Was wäre Dein Vorschlag ? Vielleicht könnte ich das ja dann einbringen !#h

Übrigens habe ich Deinen Bekannten schon im WuH-Forum kennengelernt, netter Kerl !


----------



## twitch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hey Leute ! 

Hier mal ein kurzes Update: Die 20.00 wurde heute geknackt !

Vielen Dank an alle, das habt ihr mit möglich gemacht ! Wenn die Frequenz annähernd gleich bleibt, könnten wir die verbleibenden 30.000 innerhalb der nächsten Woche schaffen.

So keep up the good work !|wavey:


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (31. Januar 2014)

Bis Ende nächster Woche müssen es 50000 sein?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dieteraalland (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

unterschrieben und an jagdfreunde weitergegeben.
obs was nützt ist mal im mom nebensächlich. 
hauptsache die anzahl kommt hin.


----------



## Bobster (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

...hab die Verwandtschaft auch mal Unterstützt.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Ja, werd das so vielen wie möglich weitergeben


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## twitch (31. Januar 2014)

@Shimanolover 
39 Tage sind noch Zeit.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Ja, hoffe das es bis dahin klappt, also viel Glück


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hoffe es hilft, sonst wirds so werden:
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/lifestyle/article124451621/Fuhrs-Hund.html


----------



## twitch (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hoffe es hilft, sonst wirds so werden:
> http://www.welt.de/print/wams/lifestyle/article124451621/Fuhrs-Hund.html



Moin Peter !
Das Ding ist spitze ! Danke für Deine Unterschrift und diesen genialen Post !!!



Heute kennt man von allem den Preis, aber von nichts den Wert.
(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

ist ja unglaublich . kann das immer noch nicht glauben das ZDF sowas veroeffentlich hat. Die spinnen total.

Ist das gleiche mit Stadttauben in den Staedten . Duerfen ja nicht mehr geschossen werden, selbst vom Schaedlichbekaempfungsfirmen. Deutschland stirbt jezt unter Taubenpoo. Super deutsche Gesetze. Bitte lernt mal was. 

Es muss gejagdt werden um Tierbestaende zu regulieren. Wir haben keine Woelfe und Baeren mehr. Diese wuerden dann allerdings die Gruenen mit Lederschuhen fressen und deren Hunde und Katzen.

Wir haben jedenfalls keine DDR Zeiten mehr wo man bestimmte Jagdgebiete die Tierbestaende kuenstlich hochgehalten hat , besonders in der Naehe der ehemaligen Grenze. Dort durften nur hohe Stassis  schiessen. Als dann die Zaeune wegkammen wurde ungefair bis Anfang 2000 das Schwarzwild dort reguliert.Ihr werdet nicht glauben wieviele es damals gab.

Zur der Zeit war es gefaehrlich im Wald zu sein in den fruehen morgen und Abendstunden. Habe in der Zeit die meisten Wildschweine gesehen in meinem Leben. Fast jeden Tag wenn ich mit Fahrrad und Hund im Wald war.

Habe da auch unterschrieben.
komplette Idioten sage ich dazu nur einmal.
zuviele Gruene mit Lederschuhen 

schliesst alle Atomkraftwerke und importiert dann die Energie von Russland oder Romania oder irgendeinem anderen Ostblockland. Deutsche Regierung importiert diese Energie vond diesen Laendern selbst wenn man  diese Energie sicherer in Deutschland herstellen koennte  und Arbeitsplaetze schaffen koennte.

Die Energie ist dann ganz sauber und besser#q.Importiert und weit weg. hoffentlich weht der Wind von der anderen Richtung falls mal was passiert.
 Spint ihr total.

wacht auf und merkt mal das wir allein mit  gruener Energie(Wasserkraft und Windturbinen) nicht auskommen. Wir brauchen Atomenergie genauso wie die gezielte Jagd!

Und was kommt danach wenn die mit dem Jagdverbot durchkommen . Verbot von Sex. Nur kuenstliche Befruchtung im Reagenzglas da ansonsten Ansteckungsgefahr sein koennte. 

vielleicht sehen wir demnaechst alle aus wie fr.merkel.geklont. keine Fehler mehr . alle gleich

Weniger Regulierungen sind meiner Meinung besser.
Deutschland muss ja immer wieder das Versuchskanickel spielen.

Sage nur autofreie Innenstadt. Hat nur die meisten kleinen Geschaefte in der Innenstadt zur Aufgabe gezwungen.


weniger Regulierungen sind grundsatzlich besser. Man muss nicht fuer alles ein Gesetz oder Verordnung haben.

Ich daf noch meine Auto in der Strasse in England waschen)


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (4. Februar 2014)

Zitat von Bellyboatangler:     Es muss gejagdt werden um Tierbestaende zu regulieren. Wir haben keine Woelfe und Baeren mehr. Diese wuerden dann allerdings die Gruenen mit Lederschuhen fressen und
 deren Hunde und Katzen.

Abgesehen von dem Punkt bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung, aber:
Ob gejagt werden muss? - glaub ich weniger, ist halt ein schönes Hobby.
Aber den Wolf fast gänzlich auszurotten, nur weil er vielleicht deine Hauskatze oder deinen Köter frisst...
Glaube nicht das das wirklich nötig ist, aber Ok...
Warum jedoch der ZDF sowas behauptet, weiß ich nicht, würde mich aber auch interessieren, finde das unerhört.
Aber die Menschen gehen schon seit ihrer Existenz Angeln und Jagen, und sicher nicht nur aus Hunger...
Und diese "grünen" gehen einem wirklich auf die Nerven.
Wegen ALLEM, wirklich ALLEM (ein Tier auch nur zu kitzeln, wird damit gleichgestellt, es bei lebendigem Leibe zu häuten) müssen die sich künstlich aufregen, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten. Das Schlimme: sie bekommen ihre leidenschaftlich angestrebte Aufmerksamkeit.
Es dauert nicht mehr lange, und das Angeln und Jagen wird in Deutschland auch noch verboten (etwas übertrieben) und damit auch das letzte Hobby.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo, 

Leute, macht doch den Thread jetzt bitte nicht mit so nem niveaulosen und noch dazu off-topic Gelaber kaputt. 

ZITAT Bellyboatangler "Wir brauchen Atomenergie genauso wie die gezielte Jagd". 

Das ist wohl ein Troll-Posting. Und Shimanolover, du steigst auf diesen gezielten Blödsinn auch noch ein, mit einer Hetze gegen die "Grünen". Und: ZITAT "ein Tier nur zu kitzeln wird damit gleichgestellt es zu häuten".

Wollt ihr den Thread kaputt machen? Ihr schadet mit so einem hirnrissigen Quatsch dem Anliegen des Threaderstellers.


Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (4. Februar 2014)

Tun wir nicht. Ist nicht Niveaulos (im Gegensatz du deinem Geschwafel, wenn wir schon auf diese Weise reden), weis Gott nicht. Und meine nicht die Partei...
...Sondern diese Übertreiber von Umweltschützern. 
Wie soll man so bitte den Thread kaputtmachen?
Aber hab ja nur meine Meinung zum vorherigen Beitrag gesagt, WIE DU JA ÜBRIGENS AUCH!!!
Habe dabei, wie erwähnt, absichtlich zur Verdeutlichung meiner Ansichten übertrieben. Da ich schon unterschrieben habe, kann ich jetzt auch drüber reden, ist ja der Sinn eines Threads.
Hab's ja schon an andere weitergegeben, womit ich ebenfalls zu den 50000 beitrage.
Soweit...


----------



## dieteraalland (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Leute, macht doch den Thread jetzt bitte nicht mit so nem niveaulosen und noch dazu off-topic Gelaber kaputt.
> 
> ...



|good:
mehr ist dazu nichts zu sagen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> ZITAT Bellyboatangler "Wir brauchen Atomenergie genauso wie die gezielte Jagd".
> Das ist wohl ein Troll-Posting.



Wenn das hier das Thema wäre, könnte ich dir sehr genau erklären, warum wir beides brauchen.


----------



## dieteraalland (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

ist aber ein anderes thema |kopfkrat.
könnte da auch einiges zu sagen, bzw. schreiben :m


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (4. Februar 2014)

Soeben hat ein Bekannter unterschrieben...
Noch eine Stimme mehr...
Des weiteren wünsche ich viel Erfolg
Hoffe ihr kriegt die 50000 in den 35 Tagen noch.
Nebenbei, was genau geschieht denn, wenn die 50000 erreicht werden?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*




GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Leute, macht doch den Thread jetzt bitte nicht mit so nem niveaulosen und noch dazu off-topic Gelaber kaputt.
> 
> ...



Bist wohl soeiner der immer das Licht ausmacht wenn Du aus dem Raum gehst. Machen nicht alle.  Leider leben nicht nur paar 1000 Leute in Europa. Die Windturbinen und Wasserkraftwerke und Solarenergie sind  leider nicht genug um alle mit Energie zu versorgen. Ne wir brauchen bisschen mehr Energie um alle Notebooks. Computer, Machinen laufen zu lassen.

Hast ja recht das wir mittlerwiele keine Automenergie mehr in Deutschland produzieren, aber dafuer diese Energie woanders importieren da wir ja nicht genug haben und auch nicht mehr produzieren. 
In Deutschland waere jedenfalls die Production sicherer. Hoffe nur das der Wind immer aus Westen weht ansonsten strahlst irgendwann wie so ein gruenes Knicklicht wenn bei den Nachtbarlaendern mal was passiert. In Deutschland wuerden jedenfalls die Automkraftwerke gewartet und gepflegt. Kannst nur hoffen ob die das auch im Ostblock machen.

Zur Zeit werden die Automkraftwerke, die es in Deutschland noch gibt nur mit Notbesatzung erhalten.produzieren aber nichts mehr. Einfach super Gruene. Ihr muesset auf Lebenszeiten verboten werden Energie aus der Steckdose zu benutzen und auch kein Auto zu fahren und eure Kinder muessten dann auch fieren und nicht Zur Schule gehen duerfen. Keine Energie kein Transport, kein Licht oder heizung im Klassenzmmer.

Sollet die Jagd irendwann verboten werden, wuerden jedenfalls die Rehe die Baumrinde fressen und irgendwan haben wir dann Flachland wie in Daenemark in ganz Deutschland.Importiert einfach weiter Kanguruhfleiasch aus Australian und verkauft es als Rindfleisch!#q


Einfach super. Es ist fakt das es keine Woelfe mehr in Deutschland gibt. allerdings habe ich gehoert das diese jetzt von Russland und Polen und Romania einwandern. Wuerde ich in der Gegend leben, wueder ich jedenfalls 3m+ Zaeune errichten und meine Weihrauch in ein groesseres Kaliber eintauchen. Die Jagen nicht nur in den Waeldern Rehe!

Hier in England mieten die Jaeger Land vom Landwirt und setzen junge Fasane aus(paar Tage alt) . Die moisten fuettern diese zu.
Diese werden dann allerdings nur paar Monate im Jahr geschossen. 
Da regt sich keener auf. Die Fasane fressen in erster Line die ganzen Insekten und der Landwirt bekommt dafuer auch paar Taler. Hier bekommst einen geschossen fasan fuer ungefair GBP 3.00. Ausgenommen ungefair fuer ungefair GBP 6-8.


In Deutschland ist sowas ja verboten. einfach humbuck


----------



## twitch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo Leute !

Derzeitiger Stand der Petition: 38.464 Unterschriften:vik:
Doch das ist nicht die einzige positive Nachricht:

Die Sache gewinnt immer mehr an Eigendynamik, denn mittlerweile ist man auf uns aufmerksam geworden:

http://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/120573/Jaeger-in-der-Falle-Sie-sind-ins-Netz-gegangen

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/vorab/jaeger-starten-petition-gegen-zdf-film-a-952298.html

http://www.t-online.de/unterhaltung...ns-visier-online-petition-nach-jagd-doku.html

http://meedia.de/2014/02/09/petition-gestartet-jaeger-nehmen-zdf-ins-visier/

http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...aeger-starten-petition-gegen-zdf-film-003.htm

http://unternehmen-heute.de/news.php?newsid=215193


Trotzdem gilt die Devise: Naturnutzer (Angler, Jäger, Falkner, Bauern etc.) haltet zusammen und lasst nicht nach !!!#h


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Das ZDF meint also alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Nun gut, das ist ihre Sicht der Dinge. Fakt ist, das es immer mehr solcher Sendungen gibt, siehe Angeln ein Hobby mit Widerhaken und auch die Sendung: Waffen sind mein Leben. Was aber auch nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, da ja in den letzten, sagen wir mal zwanzig Jahren, immer mehr sogenannte Journalisten in die Redaktionen stoßen, welche ihr Studium in einer von Radikalen und Extremisten verseuchten Uni gemacht haben. Noch dazu, das sie meist aus Großstädten kommen und in ihren Leben, als "Natur und Tierfreunde", wahrscheinlich nicht einmal ein Wildschwein in freier Wildbahn gesehen haben, noch es von einem Reh oder Hirsch zu unterscheiden wissen. Was aber auch nicht weiter verwundert, wenn man bedenkt aus welchen Elternhäusern diese Menschen doch recht häufig stammen. Meist sind es doch Kinder und Enkel der sogenannten 68er Bewegung, die alles besser und anders machen wollten als ihre ach so bösen "Nazieltern", und dabei nicht merken das sie das gleiche machen und noch viel schlimmer. Ich persönlich bin es leid mich dafür Rechtfertigen zu müssen, das ich auf dem Dorf lebe und Hobbys habe die eben nicht Mainstream sind und vieleicht nicht in unser für meinen Geschmack zu oberflächen Freizeitleben passen. Ich muss ja nach deren Vorstellungen der absolute Albtraum sein. Mitte-Ende 30, Angler, der Jagd und dem Sportschießen wohlgesonnen, Metalfan, und Single. Ach ja ich spiele ja auch zu gerne Ballerspiele. Und Metzger bin ich auch. Ich werde mich in näherer Zukunft wohl selber in die Klapse einweisen, um dort meine Ruhe zu haben. Also nicht aufgeben. Wir leben nur in einem Land in dem man die geistig Gesunden behandelt und die Verwirrten frei rumlaufen lässt. Von Bekloppten regiert, die von geistig Verwirrten beraten werden . #q:r|krach:|gutenachAber wie schrieb schon Heinich Heine?: Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht, so bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht.


----------



## Ralufragnar (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Notfalls zieht man nach Holland, höllandisch lässt sich schon lernen. :vik:


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Ralufragnar schrieb:


> Notfalls zieht man nach Holland, höllandisch lässt sich schon lernen. :vik:


 

Nur mal so zur Info,die Holländer kommen sehr sehr sehr gerne nach uns und kaufen sich ihren Bock......abschuß hier.

Warum das so ist kann man gooooogeln.

http://www.abschaffung-der-jagd.de/fakten/naturohnejagd/hollandweitgehendesjagdverbot/index.html



lg |wavey:


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (14. Februar 2014)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das ZDF meint also alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Nun gut, das ist ihre Sicht der Dinge. Fakt ist, das es immer mehr solcher Sendungen gibt, siehe Angeln ein Hobby mit Widerhaken. Was aber auch nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, da ja in den letzten, sagen wir mal zwanzig Jahren, immer mehr sogenannte Journalisten in die Redaktionen stoßen, welche ihr Studium in einer von Radikalen und Extremisten verseuchten Uni gemacht haben. Noch dazu, das sie meist aus Großstädten kommen und in ihren Leben, als "Natur und Tierfreunde", wahrscheinlich nicht einmal ein Wildschwein in freier Wildbahn gesehen haben, noch es von einem Reh oder Hirsch zu unterscheiden wissen. Was aber auch nicht weiter verwundert, wenn man bedenkt aus welchen Elternhäusern diese Menschen doch recht häufig stammen. Meist sind es doch Kinder und Enkel der sogenannten 68er Bewegung, die alles besser und anders machen wollten als ihre ach so bösen "Nazieltern", und dabei nicht merken das sie das gleiche machen und noch viel schlimmer. Ich persönlich bin es leid mich dafür Rechtfertigen zu müssen, das ich auf dem Dorf lebe und Hobbys habe die eben nicht Mainstream sind und vieleicht nicht in unseren für meinen Geschmack zu oberflächen Freizeitleben passen. Ich muss ja nach deren Vorstellungen der absolute Albtraum sein. Mitte-Ende 30, Angler, der Jagd und dem Sportschießen wohlgesonnen, Metalfan, und Single. Ach ja ich spiele ja auch zu gerne Ballerspiele. Und Metzger bin ich auch. Ich werde mich in näherer Zukunft wohl selber in die Klapse einweisen, um dort meine Ruhe zu haben. Also nicht aufgeben. Wir leben nur in einem Land in dem man die geistig Gesunden behandelt und die Verwirrten frei rumlaufen lässt. Von Bekloppten regiert, die von geistig Verwirrten beraten werden . #q:r|krach:|gutenachAber wie schrieb schon Heinich Heine?: Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht, so bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht.




Jo, ist leider so. Beschweren sich gegen Jagd/Angelei und haben sich nicht mal richtig damit beschäftigt. Sowas nervt doch...


Soweit...


----------



## mefofänger (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Riesenangler du hast den nagel sowas von auf den kopf getroffen.Armes deutschland wo soll das enden. irgendwann schaffen sich die menschen selber ab. mfg Mefoangler


----------



## Seehund (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Man kann ja zur Jagd unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, genau so wie zur Angelei. Diese kontrovers zu diskutieren, davon lebt ein Forum wie dieses.

Wenn jedoch schon mal Schulterschluß in der Sache erbeten wird, sollte man diese Initiative durch seine Unterschrift ggf. auch unterstützen. Hier hat Max Götzfried in einer Privatinitiative eine Sache angestoßen und im Nachhinein sind die Jagdverbände auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen. 
Egal wie es auch ist, es bewegt sich was in unserer Nation. Es wird, und da bin ich sehr sicher, in Zukunft auch bei ausgesprochenen Angelthemen Situationen geben, wo sich die Angler eine hohe Solidarität anderer Gruppierungen erhoffen.

Ich danke allen, die sich an dieser Petition beteiligt haben, aber auch bei denen, die durch ihre Forenbeiträge geholfen haben, die angesprochene Problematik hoch und somit im Gespräch zu halten. 

Im Augenblick liegt die Beteiligung der Unterzeichner knapp unter 39.000 und das ist u. a. auch ein Verdienst der Unterstützung hier aus diesem Forum. Die Zahl der gezeichneten Unterschriften reich aber noch nicht und es sind auch noch einige Tage bis zum Ablauf der Zeichnungsfrist. 

Bitte mobilisiert und informiert wo es nur geht, die Jäger brauchen jede Stimme, auch die von Familienangehörigen. 

Zum zeichnen der Petition geht´s hier: 
https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/schluss-mit-tendenzioeser-berichterstattung-beim-zdf

Meinen persönlichen Dank an alle Unterstützer
aus dem Berchtesgadener Land

Seehund#h


----------



## 45-70 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



gründler schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info,die Holländer kommen sehr sehr sehr gerne nach uns und kaufen sich ihren Bock......abschuß hier.
> 
> Warum das so ist kann man gooooogeln.
> 
> ...



 das führt dann zu solchen Auswüchsen  wie in einem holländischen Naturschutzgebiet mal nach &quot;Naturpark Oostvorderplassen&quot; googlen, aber Obdacht, einige Bilder von dort sind nichts für schwache Nerven    http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vyueZwW1WCA    Film mit deutscher Übersetzung: Nichts für zartbesaitete Menschen!!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hier mal eine kurze Stellungnahme des Initiators der Petition, Max Götzfried, der auch in der unsäglichen Doku zu sehen war.#h

http://mediathek.jagderleben.de/video/Gemeinsam+gegen+das+ZDF-vid-622941.html


----------



## twitch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



45-70 schrieb:


> das führt dann zu solchen Auswüchsen  wie in einem holländischen Naturschutzgebiet mal nach &quot;Naturpark Oostvorderplassen&quot; googlen, aber Obdacht, einige Bilder von dort sind nichts für schwache Nerven    http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vyueZwW1WCA    Film mit deutscher Übersetzung: Nichts für zartbesaitete Menschen!!!!!!!!



Wow, vielen herzlichen Dank für diesen Post !
Das sind wirklich schockierende Bilder, die zeigen, wohin dieses ideologische Gutmenschentum führen kann.#q#q#q

Ich hoffe, dass es vielen die Augen öffnet, die die Jagd für überflüssig halten ! |wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Idiologische Gutmenschen. Hier mal einige Beispiele von Leuten die es nur "Gut" meinten: Hitler, Stalin, Lehnin, Mao , Musolini, Savonarola, Chauchescu,Peron, Peta, Die roten Kmer. Hussein,Gadafi,Assad, Putin,Frau Merkel,Franco, Karl der " Große"und diverse Afrikanische Staatsführer.


----------



## twitch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Idiologische Gutmenschen. Hier mal einige Beispiele von Leuten die es nur "Gut" meinten: Hitler, Stalin, Lehnin, Mao , Musolini, Savonarola, Chauchescu,Peron, Peta, Die roten Kmer. Hussein,Gadafi,Assad, Putin,Frau Merkel,Franco, Karl der " Große"und diverse Afrikanische Staatsführer.



Das ist wahr !


----------



## twitch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Vielen Dank an den DAFV, der uns nun offiziell unterstützt !:vik::vik::vik:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...tion-gegen-schlechte-berichterstattung-im-zdf


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



45-70 schrieb:


> das führt dann zu solchen Auswüchsen  wie in einem holländischen Naturschutzgebiet mal nach &quot;Naturpark Oostvorderplassen&quot; googlen, aber Obdacht, einige Bilder von dort sind nichts für schwache Nerven    http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vyueZwW1WCA    Film mit deutscher Übersetzung: Nichts für zartbesaitete Menschen!!!!!!!!




Das nennt sich bei den Holländern "Naturentwicklungsgebiet".

Da gibt es sehr viel kurzweiliges Filmmaterial zu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L4cW8mTbbM

Was auch in genau die Kerbe schlägt, daß man auf Texel mal eben paar Tausend Wildgänse vergast-daß sind völlig pervertierte Auswüchse, aber es zeigt, wohin über kurz oder lang auch bei uns die Reise gehen könnte.


----------



## twitch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das nennt sich bei den Holländern "Naturentwicklungsgebiet".
> 
> Da gibt es sehr viel kurzweiliges Filmmaterial zu:
> 
> ...



Als ich mir das angesehen habe, habe ich beinahe geheult. 
Um die jämmerlich zugrunde gehenden Kreaturen und um die Menschheit.


Heute kennt man von allem den Preis, aber von nichts den Wert.
(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



twitch schrieb:


> Als ich mir das angesehen habe, habe ich beinahe geheult.
> Um die jämmerlich zugrunde gehenden Kreaturen und um die Menschheit.
> 
> Das liegt am treffend gewählten Soundtrack zu dieser Schaiße, bei Cat Stevens muß ich auch immer heulen.
> ...



Damit hat der Dandy alles gesagt!!


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (15. Februar 2014)

45-70 schrieb:


> das führt dann zu solchen Auswüchsen  wie in einem holländischen Naturschutzgebiet mal nach "Naturpark Oostvorderplassen" googlen, aber Obdacht, einige Bilder von dort sind nichts für schwache Nerven    http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vyueZwW1WCA    Film mit deutscher Übersetzung: Nichts für zartbesaitete Menschen!!!!!!!!




Schlimm...
Hätte man sich ja denken können, dass sowas passiert...
Und natürlich darf der böse Jäger die Tiere nicht schießen um ihnen ihren qualvollen Tod zu erleichtern, das wäre ja von Grund auf böse.

Wie auch bei PETA: Protestieren gegen angebliche Tierquälerei, sind aber selber mindestens 10mal so schlimm. Schrecklich.


Soweit...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Das Angler nun mit Jägern und  Bauern in einem Boot sitzen sollen finde ich doch amüsant, müssten wir dann nicht auch mit den Fischern das Lager teilen?

So lange Jäger immer mehr damit beschäftigt sind ihre Bestände mästen und die Bestandzahlen zu erhöhen wird das Problem sich wohl nicht lösen lassen.

Auch wenn ich die Bilder wirklich nicht schön fand, und es sicher eine bessere Lösung gegeben hätte, frage ich mich:
Warum verwechseln so viele Naturschutz mit Tierschutz?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Testudo schrieb:


> So lange Jäger immer mehr damit beschäftigt sind ihre Bestände mästen und die Bestandzahlen zu erhöhen wird das Problem sich wohl nicht lösen lassen.




Dann laß diesem unqualifiziertem Beitrag mal eine qualifizierte Erklärung folgen, ich bin gespannt...


----------



## twitch (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann laß diesem unqualifiziertem Beitrag mal eine qualifizierte Erklärung folgen, ich bin gespannt...




Das würde mich auch interessieren 




Testudo schrieb:


> Das Angler nun mit Jägern und  Bauern in einem Boot sitzen sollen finde ich doch amüsant, müssten wir dann nicht auch mit den Fischern das Lager teilen?
> 
> So lange Jäger immer mehr damit beschäftigt sind ihre Bestände mästen und die Bestandzahlen zu erhöhen wird das Problem sich wohl nicht lösen lassen.
> 
> ...




Hust***Troll***Hust |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Mit welcher Begründung werden Wildbestände zugefüttert. Sei es durch bewirtschaftete Pachtflächen, auf denen zum Beispiel Mais stehen gelassen wird um "Wildtiere" zu füttern, sei es das Einrichten von Futterstellen.

Das fördert Bestandsgrößen die ohne Fütterung nicht vorhanden wären.

Das Verhungern von Tieren ist so grob es sich anhört, bestandsregulierend und hat Auswirkungen auf die zu erwartenden Wildschäden.

Um den Bogen zu der Angelei zu spannen. Es gibt keine Fütterung von Fischen im übertragenen Sinn, sondern lediglich vergleichbar mit Kirrung, also Anfüttern.

Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen die Jagd, muss aber nicht alles gut heißen.

Es ist aus meiner Sicht nicht nachvollziehbar, wie jemand sich über ein nicht waidgerechtes Verhalten beklagen kann, wenn das Ziel lautet den Bestand an einer Stelle gegen Null zu dezimieren. Da zählt die Effizienz und nicht Schönschreiben.

Gruß Frank


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Noch kann ich mit den Hunden in den Wald gehen.
Ist bald vorbei.
Zecken, Zecken und nochmals Zecken.

Ich weiß, hat nichts mit dem Wild zu tun, was einem hinter jedem Baum anglotzt.
Rehe könnte man bei uns aus dem fahrenden Auto schießen.
Sogar Wildschweine sind tagsüber sichtbar.
Wieso dieser Aufwand mit den Hochständen?
Ist doch schon teuer genug, mit Traktoren das Futter in den Wald zu karren.....

Die Jäger wollen das so und ich respektiere das (ernst gemeint).
Dafür zahlen sie auch die Pacht.
Ich würde als Jäger auch versuchen, den Output zu maximieren.

Aber ich würde tunlichst die Klappe halten, wenn so ein paar dahergelaufene Ökos den Finger in die offene Wunde legen.
Das wäre ohne diese peinliche Gegenaktion längst vergessen und vergeben.
Was jetzt abgeht, nennt man auch ein Eigentor....


----------



## GoFlyFishing (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo "Raubangler",



> Noch kann ich mit den Hunden in den Wald gehen.
> Ist bald vorbei.
> Zecken, Zecken und nochmals Zecken.
> 
> ...




- Na klar, die Jäger sind an den Zecken schuld. Logo, wer oder was sonst. |kopfkrat  

- Seltsames Wild habt ihr übrigens bei euch, das hinter jedem Baum "hervorglotzt" wenn Du MIT Hund durch den Wald gehst. Ne, klar. Rehe und Co. sind neugierig, insbesondere auf Hunde. Logo. Da gucken die schon mal.  |kopfkrat 

- Ach ja, und die Jäger sind natürlich auch an hohen Schwarzwildbeständen schuld, das mögen die so, auch klar. |kopfkrat (Schon mal gehört dass Jäger u.U. Schadenersatz zahlen, wenn Wildschweine Felder zerstören? Und schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass die allgegenwärtigen Mais-Mono-Kulturen ein Schlaraffenland für Wildschweine sind, und zu deren hohen Zahl genauso beitragen, wie die futterrreichen warmen Winter?)

- Na klar, und den Jägern gehts darum, den Output zu maximieren |kopfkrat (Die Jagd ist in den meisten Fällen genauso ein Draufzahl-Geschäft wie das Angeln. Gehst du in` Supermarkt, kriegst du`s billiger - als mit nächtelangen "unbezahlten" Ansitzen, teuren Outdoorklamotten- und teurer Ausrüstung, Pacht, Schießprügel und Co... Das machen die Leute nicht, um den "Output zu maximieren", sondern weil sies gerne tun...)

Deine "Argumente" sind genauso schwach, hetzerisch, und undurchdacht wie die, die in der tendenziösen "Reportage" vorgebracht wurden.

Und gegen solche Polemiken muss man vorgehen, das ist aber dann kein "Eigentor" und keine "peinliche Gegenaktion", wie du weismachen willst, sondern man darf einfach nicht jeden Blödsinn unwidersprochen hinnehmen. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## GoFlyFishing (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo, 

danke an die anderen Kommentarschreiber für diesen schockierenden Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=vyueZwW1WCA

Da sieht man, dass sich ohne Jäger und ohne Raubtiere kein "Naturparadies" einstellt, sondern eine Naturhölle. Tiere die elendiglich an ihren Krankheiten oder ihrer Schwäche zugrunde gehen... 

Sollte man allen Jagdgegnern zeigen den Link. 


Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke an die anderen Kommentarschreiber für diesen schockierenden Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=vyueZwW1WCA
> 
> ...



Ist schon ein knallhartes Experiment.
Der Gedanke dahinter war, das keiner wirklich weiß wie ungestörte Natur mit Großtieren wirklich aussieht, weil es eben die eigentlichen Großtiere in der Natur Europas gar nicht mehr gibt.
Dort fehlen dann immer noch Elefanten, Nashörner, Elch u.v.m ...und natürlich alle größeren Fleischfresser.
Das letztere fehlen, macht es dann auch wieder zu einer Art Park.
Dort versuchte man halt mit möglichst ursprünglichen Arten, einen Zustand nachzustellen der war, als der Mensch noch nicht in Europa war.
Möglichweise halten Großtiere z.B das entstehen von Waldgebieten auf und erschaffen offene Landschaften, die wiederum Großtiere und viele weitere Arten benötigen.
Ich hatte vor Jahren von diesem Projekt gelesen. Was damals als Ziel beschrieben wurde, war genau das, was nun dort abläuft.
Das ist nicht aus dem Ruder gelaufen, das war wohl das Ziel.
Eben auch, das sich der Bestand später im Winter selbst regeln sollte.
Naturschutz und Tierschutz sind eben zweierlei Betrachtungen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goyZhQlzVLs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1GCkMrHc8I
Halt noch 2 Filme zu dem Gebiet, die zeigen wie nach wenigen Jahren schon fast ähnlich Zustände erscheinen können,  die wir für Afrika normal halten.



Eins aber sollte man für sich überlegen wenn einen die Bilder aufstoßen.
Ist man möglicherweise selbst so etwas wie ein Tierschützer der lieber in die Natur eingreift weil Tiere eben sonst elendig verrecken ?
Wenn ja sollte einem auch klar sein, das man regelnd in die Natur eingreift, nach selbst empfundenen Regeln was richtig ist.
Also Natur aus Gründen des Tierschutzes, nicht wirklich zulassen möchte.

Wenn einen diese Bilder von krepierenden Tieren stören, sollte man sich auch nicht wundern wenn andere Tierschützer lediglich einen Schritt in die Richtung weiter gehen.
Dann aber auch den Sinn von Jagd und Angler hinterfragen.

Wenn es nun nur darum gehen würde, die Natur zu regeln könnten das ein paar tausend Raubtiere besser wie wir.
Wir sind dann überflüssig.

Es geht aber vor allem darum, das wir so Natur auch nutzen wollen und müssen.
Diese Nutzung kann Spaß machen und nebenbei , naturnäher sein, als die Nutzung durch andere extremere Nutzungsformen.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo, 

das Problem an diesem ganzen holländischen "Experiment" ist halt schlicht und einfach, dass eingezäunt stattfindet, und daher den Tieren bei Nahrungsmangel die Möglichkeit des Wanderns nimmt, und zugleich auch noch ohne Prädatoren und ohne Jagd angelegt ist. Das geht einfach nicht, das ist inhuman, eingesperrte Tiere, und sei es auf 5000 Hektaren, jeden Winter durch Hungern zu Tausenden verrecken lassen; mit Natur hat das nichts zu tun. Entweder die Jagd oder die Anwesenheit von großen Raubtieren oder beides wäre als Regulativ nötig.

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Dein *inhuman*, also unmenschlich, bringt es auf den Punkt.

 Wir können es halt als Mensch, gefühlsmassig nicht für gut betrachten.
 So ein bisschen Tierschützer steckt also in uns allen, Wir alle vermenschlichen halt die Natur.
 Wir sind halt Menschen, also denken wir auch so.

 Es ist traurig, aber seit wann ist Natur rücksichtsvoll, auch wenn wir es gerne so hätten.
 Vom Prinzip her gleich, als wenn einige Kleinkrebse oder Fische in einer Wasserlache vertrocknen und zu Vogelfutter und Dünger werden.
 Gut, netter wäre es, wenn dort nun Raubtiere eingreifen, aber so viel Natur lässt der Platz dort wohl nicht zu.
 Halt ein Experiment, auch wie viel Natur wir wirklich ertragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Halt ein Experiment, auch wie viel Natur wir wirklich ertragen.





Ein alter Gedanke von mir.....

Die Natur muss man nicht schützen vor den Menschen - die wird sich irgendwann mit der Ausrottung der dominanten Spezies wie so oft schon selber helfen..

Man muss die Natur für den Menschen schützen - dass er (als Menschheit) noch ein bisschen länger einigermassen vernünftige Lebensgrundlagen hat.

Und das ist eben das Schützen für das menschliche Nutzen, und  nicht das gutmenschliche Schützen um des Schutzes willen - das macht die Natur ohne menschliche Schützer nämlich alleine immer besser...

Und so gesehen sind solche "Experimente" schlicht unnötig verpulvertes Geld - sollte man besser Jägern und Anglern geben, die was damit anfangen könnten....

*Dennoch finde ich diese "Petition" eher fragwürdig....*

Es wäre besser, wenn die Verbände (Jagd wie Angelfischen) vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen würden und z. B. Filme in ihrem Sinne in der Öffentlichkeit platzieren würden.

Das macht  Arbeit, erfordert Kompetenz, Verstand, Ahnung von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Kohle - so gesehen kein Wunder, dass man lieber Petitionen macht, die ausserhalb der eigenen Klientel kein Schwein interessieren...

So gesehen auch kein Wunder, dass der DAFV mit auf den Zug aufgesprungen ist und auch für die Petition wirbt ;-)))


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Die Perversionen in den Niederlanden in punkto Jagd gehen ja noch weiter. Da dort nicht auf Wasserwild gejagd werden darf werden die Gänse zu tausenden gefangen und vergast, um die Schäden in Grenzen zu halten. Da wird ein gutes Lebensmittel auf den Müll geworfen. #q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann laß diesem unqualifiziertem Beitrag mal eine qualifizierte Erklärung folgen, ich bin gespannt...



Dresen ist doch gar nicht so weit weg von der Lausitz. Ich kenne die Wald- und Jagdgebiete um die Orte Krauschwitz/Sagar/Skerbersdorf ganz gut und einer meiner Bekannten (selbst Revierinhaber) ist dort Angestellter des örtlichen "Großgrundbesitzers" (stammt meines Wissens nach aus NRW). 

 Da wird ordentlich was verklappt, um die Hirschbestände hoch zu halten. Gastjäger aus ganz Deutschland geben sich dort die Klinke in die Hand.

 Eine der Futterstellen liegt ca. 100m hinter dem Haus eines Imker-Kumpels meines Vaters. Der hat uns letztens mal eingeladen, bis in den Abend vom Heuboden aus dem Schauspiel zuzuschauen, wenn die Rudel raustreten. Wir sind bei der Zählung bis 75 Stück gekommen. 

 Gerade in der Lausitz und anderen dünn besiedelten Gegenden haben sich die Jäger Jagdparadiese geschaffen. Dagegen ist aus meiner Sicht auch nichts einzuwenden, aber  man muss ehrlich zugeben, dass der Bestand beim Rotwild aus Jagdinteressen heraus gestützt wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wäre besser, wenn die Verbände (Jagd wie Angelfischen) vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen würden und z. B. Filme in ihrem Sinne in der Öffentlichkeit platzieren würden.



Ich bin skeptisch, ob das bei der aktuellen Entfremdung von der Natur noch hilft. Das Beispiel des Kopenhagener Zoo spricht hier Bände. Selbst die sind jetzt vor der Masse eingeknickt:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/zoo-in-daenemark-stellt-klar-keine-giraffenschlachtung-a-953561.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Logo, weil eben NIX gemacht wurde von den Verbänden, um diese Entfremdung aufzubrechen ....

Deswegen weiter nix machen??

Oder endlich mal anfangen?

Oder weiter nur Petitionen, die ausser der eigenen Klientel und den Gegner kein Schwein interessieren?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Logo, weil eben NIX gemacht wurde von den Verbänden, um diese Entfremdung aufzubrechen ....
> 
> Deswegen weiter nix machen??
> 
> Oder endlich mal anfangen?



Es ist richtig, sich dieser Entwicklung entgegenzustellen. Ob dies gelingt, bin ich skeptisch.

 Kleine Geschichte am Rande:
 Meine Frau hat mir beim Frühstück erzählt, dass unsere Nachbarin (Lehrerin) gestern im Gespräch so nebenbei sagte: "Na ja, dein Mann ist ja auch nicht gerade Naturfreund." Mein Frau fragte sehr erstaunt, warum sie das glaube. Antwort: "Der bringt doch Fische um."

 Wenn schon Akademiker solchen Unsinn in ihrem Hirn ausbrüten (und wir leben hier neben einem Bauernhof), verliere ich die Hoffnung.

 Der Gag am Rande: Sie musste dann das Gespräch abbrechen. Das Hühnchen im Herd war fertig gebraten. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, sich dieser Entwicklung entgegenzustellen. Ob dies gelingt, bin ich skeptisch.


Und?
Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren...
Gilt für Don Quichotte wie für Verbände...




PS:
oder macht halt Petitionen.....


----------



## twitch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dennoch finde ich diese "Petition" eher fragwürdig....*



Ich kann Deine Zweifel sehr gut verstehen, doch hast Du eines nicht verstanden: Die Petition ist nur ein kleiner Schritt auf dem Weg zu einem viel wichtigeren Ziel.
Wie ich selbst bestätigen kann, hat die Aktion an vielen Stellen dazu geführt, dass die Jägerschaft, aber auch Angler und andere Naturnutzer, zusammengerückt sind. Das ist viel mehr, als wir uns erträumt hatten ! Dazu zwei Beispiele:

1. Auf der Jahreshauptversammlung meines Angelvereins wurde geschlossen unterzeichnet. Ausserdem wurde ein Treffen mit der Jägerschaft anberaumt, das eine flächendeckende und regelmässige Kormoran-, sowie Graureiherbejagung erreichen soll. Ausserdem besteht ein großes Interesse durch verstärkte Kooperation eine gewichtigere Stimme in der Öffentlichkeit zu haben und gemeinsame Ziele besser zu erreichen.

2. Auf der Hegeringsversammlung habe ich eine kleine Ansprache gehalten und auf die Petition und deren Grund hingewiesen. Auch hier wurde von allen (freiwillig !) unterschrieben. Da keiner, ausser mir, bisher davon wusste, wurde kurzerhand eine Verbesserung der Kommunikation, sowie die Erstellung einer eigenen Website auf die Tagesordnung gesetzt. Dazu wurden als erster Schritt sämtliche Mailadressen zusammengetragen und ausgetauscht, um künftig besser mobilisieren zu können.

So langsam wachen einige aus dem Tiefschlaf auf und die Petition hat dazu beigetragen. Wahrscheinlich werden wir mit einer formellen Beschwerde keinen Erfolg haben. *NA UND ?*
Die Sendung hat einen schlafenden Löwen geweckt und der wird erst Ruhe geben, wenn wir nicht mehr am Gängelband gehen müssen.
Wer also glaubt, diese Petition hätte nichts erreicht und würde es auch nie, irrt gewaltig ! 
Am Freitag haben *1700* Jäger im Saarland vor dem Landtag demonstriert ! Noch vor kurzer Zeit undenkbar ! Man schaue nur auf die Aktion "1000 Jagdhörner", als nicht mal 200 Hanseln kamen und von den Jagdgegnern niedergebrüllt wurden. In Saarbrücken wurde groß eine Gegendemo angekündigt, wovon man letzlich nichts gesehen hat.
*
Die Petition hat jetzt schon allen Unterstützern sehr geholfen, denn nichts eint mehr als ein gemeinsamer Feind !*

Die Verbesserung der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hat dadurch endlich begonnen !


Hier die Vorgänge im Saarland:

http://www.sr-online.de/sronline/na...ger_saarland_jagdgesetz_demonstration100.html

http://www.ardmediathek.de/sr-ferns...aktuell-17-uhr-14-02-2014?documentId=19695802


----------



## Fin (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann laß diesem unqualifiziertem Beitrag mal eine qualifizierte Erklärung folgen, ich bin gespannt...



Inwiefern "unqualifiziert"? Streit bzw. Interessenkonflikte aufgrund zu hoher Wildbestände zwischen Jäger und Landwirtschaft/Forstwirtschaft/Naturschutz etc. ist gang und gebe. Ist natürlich keine Verallgemeinerung (Von daher ist "Die Jäger" unpassend...) kommt aber jedoch recht häufig vor.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



> Wenn schon *Akademiker *solchen Unsinn in ihrem Hirn ausbrüten (und wir  leben hier neben einem Bauernhof), verliere ich die Hoffnung.
> 
> Der Gag am Rande: Sie musste dann das Gespräch abbrechen. Das Hühnchen im Herd war fertig gebraten. #q


Wundert mich überhaupt nicht - *INSBESONDERE *Akademiker brüten solchen Unsinn in ihrem Hirn aus.

Ich hab noch nie soviel völlig Welt- und Realitätsfremde auf einem Haufen gesehn wie während meines Studiums.

Ich hab auch auf Lehramt studiert (bin aber nachm Examen mangels null Bock uff Schuldienst zum Glück ganz woanders gelandet).

Einfach nur abartig, was da so rumlief. Die Typen waren quasi zu nichts zu gebrauchen - unorganisiert, verpeilt, unzuverlässig, feige und hinterlistig (logische Konsequenz aus Feigheit - wer ehrliches Face-to-Face scheut, handelt sehr oft bazillisch) bis zum Gehtnichtmehr. 

Aber gleichzeitig extremst von sich überzeugt und jedem ungefragt ihre Meinung via notorischen Besserwissens aufs Auge drückend.

Genau die Spezies, bei der ich am Wasser übelst Krätze bekomme, wenn sie weltrettend und anglerstressend aus der Stadt im ländlichen Raum einfällt.

Und sowas soll dann junge Menschen aufs Leben vorbereiten.

Das wird definitiv nix - mindestens die Hälfte von denen gehört vorab in ne Psychotherapie bzw. braucht erstmal allerkräftigst vom Leben eins auf die Nuss, bevor man die überhaupt auf die Menschheit loslassen kann.

Da hat Mami wohl zu oft morgens die Banane geschält, während Papi seiner Lendenfrucht unter Dauer-A*****pudern im Erwachsenenalter offenbar dauernd ein gaaaaaaanz toooooooooolles Lob ausgesprochen hat. Pfui Deibel.

Beim Großteil des restlichen "Intellektuellenvolks" sah es auch nicht unbedingt viel besser aus - zu doof, um nen Nagel grade in die Wand zu schlagen.

Von daher betrachte ich wissenschaftliche Studien jeder Art erstmal mit Argwohn - denn ich kenne die Leute, die diese erstellen, nur leider allzu gut.

Ich versteh mich mich ganz normalen "Arbeiterklasse-Angehörigen" darum deutlich besser als mit heuchlerischen, sojamilchsaufenden Nietzsche-Verstehern auf Weltrettungsmission.

Falls die mal jemand irgendwann aktiv jagen will - ich bin sofort dabei. DA bedarf es dringend einer Bestandsregulierung :q

Geeignete Reviere kann ich en masse anbieten.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Man kann Kritiker zum Feind erklären, ohne sich dann Kritik stellen zu müssen.
 Dann gibt es keine schwarzen Scharfe in den eigenen Reihen mehr und alle Kritiker werden leider auch zu einer Gruppe verschweißt.

 Stelle mir gerade so einen Schulterschluss bei den Anglern vor, nach dem Großfisch Beitrag vom NDR.
 Kochtopfangler, P&T, C&R, Fliegen und Wettfischer halt alle zusammen, gegen jegliche Kritik.  


 Ohne Frage halte ich Jagd für berechtigt und so eine naturnahe Freizeitnutzung zur Fleischgewinnung für vernünftig.
 Das (Holz) Bauern, es schon mal anders sehen ist wohl auch klar.
 Das aber eine gewisse einseitige Betrachtung entstehen kann, was an Wild vertretbar und gut ist, liegt wohl in der Hand. 
 So wie Wild sonst umgekehrt ,  schnell als Schädlinge betrachtet werden würde, wenn es keinen Ausgleich gäbe.

 Die Wälder sind halt jetzt schon oft der letzte Rückzugsraum, einiger Arten, die wir auf offenen Flächen gar nicht mehr dulden.
 Ganz sicher war es nicht die Jagd die Arten ausrottete, das ist halt die Nutzung der Flächen an sich.
 Schon sehr früh war es die Nutzung zur Jagd, die Arten vor der Ausrottung bewahrte.
 Erst als das Bürgertum aufstieg, verschwanden viele Arten weil sie nicht mehr geduldet werden mussten und Ihre Fürsprecher verloren.

 Kurz, Tierschützer und z.B den Förster im Beitrag, in einen Topf zu werfen, ist wohl unberechtigt.


 Na ja, so halt meine Meinung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wundert mich überhaupt nicht - *INSBESONDERE *Akademiker brüten solchen Unsinn in ihrem Hirn aus.
> 
> Ich hab noch nie soviel völlig Welt- und Realitätsfremde auf einem Haufen gesehn wie während meines Studiums.
> 
> ...



Selten jemand erlebt, der sein Bildungsniveau dermaßen gut verstecken kann wie du #6

Aber Lehrer bist du ja  Gott sei dank nicht geworden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Auch in Deinem Falle gilt: Wenn Du mich beleidigen willst, musst Du schon deutlich Heftigeres bieten.

Ansonsten viel Spaß noch beim Erhalten des eigenen Bildungsniveaus - bewahre diesen Schatz, denn er ist kostbar :q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Testudo schrieb:


> Selten jemand erlebt, der sein Bildungsniveau dermaßen gut verstecken kann wie du #6
> 
> Aber Lehrer bist du ja Gott sei dank nicht geworden.



Ist sicher (etwas) extrem formuliert, aber so unrecht hat er nicht. 

 Meine Tochter schätzt ihre Lehrer (Sohn kommt dieses Jahr in die Schule), aber bei einigen Dingen, die dort vermittelt werden, kratze ich mir hinterm Ohr. 
 Das reale Leben sieht teils drastisch anders aus und man merkt, dass diese Leute unter einen gut abgeschirmten Käseglocke leben (wollen?)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Auch in Deinem Falle gilt: Wenn Du mich beleidigen willst, musst Du schon deutlich Heftigeres bieten.
> 
> Ansonsten viel Spaß noch beim Erhalten des eigenen Bildungsniveaus - bewahre diesen Schatz, denn er ist kostbar :q



Siehst du das ist genau das Problem.

Ich habe nicht die Absicht zu beleidigen, aber ich möchte schon mein Entsetzen zum Ausdruck bringen.

@Naturliebhaber:
Das Wunschkonzert mag unrealistisch sein, aber ich hänge für mich auch meine Ziele etwas höher, das spornt mich an.

Wenn ich damit zufrieden wäre mir nicht selbst auch die Schuhe zu .... dann hätte ich zwar durch die Bank weg weniger Misserfolge  würde aber auch nur auf der Stelle treten.

Und ich habe Freude daran zu merken das ich mich entwickelt habe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Testudo schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber:
> Das Wunschkonzert mag unrealistisch sein, aber ich hänge für mich auch meine Ziele etwas höher, das spornt mich an.
> 
> Wenn ich damit zufrieden wäre mir nicht selbst auch die Schuhe zu .... dann hätte ich zwar durch die Bank weg weniger Misserfolge würde aber auch nur auf der Stelle treten.
> ...



Ich sehe das, was diese Leute zum Ziel haben, aber überhaupt nicht als erstrebenswert an und erziehe meine Kinder auch mit völlig anderen Werten. 

 Für mich ist die von denen angestrebte technikfeindliche  und naive Kuschelgesellschaft nicht das Wunschkonzert, sondern der Horror.


----------



## raubangler (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> ....
> - Na klar, die Jäger sind an den Zecken schuld. Logo, wer oder was sonst. |kopfkrat
> ....



Schuld ist natürlich nur die Erderwärmung.
Nur dumm, dass in warmen Gegenden mit Wasser und ohne übermäßigen Wildbestand dieses Phänomen nicht auftritt.
Wie z.B. in GR im Gebirge, da treten Zecken nur vereinzelt auf. Da dort bereits alles abgeknallt wurde, werden nun die Straßenschilder perforiert. Nur die drei Zecken warten noch immer auf echtes Blut und nicht auf Metall.

Das Problem der deutschen Jägerverbände ist die Unfähigkeit zu erkennen, dass sie die Gesellschaft dank Internet nicht länger - wie bisher - verschaukeln können.
Wie z.B. mit dem Fuchs.
Der muss dank Fuchsbandwurm und Tollwut natürlich dezimiert werden.
Zumal die Füchse natürlich mit Vorsatz auf Beeren kacken.

Ein wenig Recherche im Internet und siehe da....
Der 'Fuchsbandwurm' ist auch der Bandwurm, den Nachbars Katze hat. Und die ist bei mir im Garten.
Und Tollwut wurde erst durch die Fuchs-Bejagung zum Problem, da der Fuchs eigentlich standorttreu ist.

Die deutschen Jäger sollten einfach nur die Klappe halten und hoffen,  dass sich der jetzige Zustand noch eine Weile erhalten lässt.
Das ist wie mit dem Fischbesatz.
Das kann man ohne Lügen auch nicht begründen.
Also einfach machen und die Schnauze halten.
Eine echte gesellschaftliche Diskussion kann eine Eigendynamik entwickeln, die niemand wirklich will.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

@Raubangler,



> Ein wenig Recherche im Internet und siehe da....


Besser hättest du mal recherchiert, dann hättest du auch in Erfahrung bringen können, dass Katzen, obwohl als Mäusefresser eigentlich prädestiniert zum Wirt des Bandwurms, ein wesentlich geringeres Risiko haben, sich zu infizieren als alle Hundeartigen.
Dieses liegt daran, dass sie im Gegensatz zum Hund/Fuchs/Wolf nur über sehr wenig, des zur Auflösung der Membrane der Bandwurmfinne notwendigen Leberenzyms verfügen.
Das Infektionsrisiko für eine Katze soll etwa 200x geringer sein, als für einen Hund.
Dem zu Folge, ist der mäusefressende Hund für den Fehlwirt Mensch, viel gefährlicher als ausgerechnet Katzen!
Vor allem in Zeiten, wo viele assoziale Hundehalter, nicht mehr in Entwurmungstabletten für ihre Lieblinge investieren können, oder wollen.

Ich habe jetzt keine Lust auf Quellensuche,(hattest du ja auch nicht!) aber habe mich mit der Fuchsbandwurm Problematik seit Jahrzehnten befassen müssen (beruflich).Lebe darüber hinnaus, im ursprünglichen 
Fuchsbandwurm Dreieck, mit einer Durchseuchungsrate von bis 40%!
Ich bin jedenfalls überzeugt von der Notwendigkeit der (Fuchs) Jagd.

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> [...]
> Beim Großteil des restlichen "Intellektuellenvolks" sah es auch nicht unbedingt viel besser aus - zu doof, um nen Nagel grade in die Wand zu schlagen.
> [...]


Solltest du einmal genauer hinschauen wirst du merken - 99% der Menschheit sind zu doof einen Nagel in die Wand zu schlagen, geschweige denn ein Loch in den Schnee zu pi**en. 
Ansonsten würde ich sagen haben wir hier einen klaren Fall von Dunning-Kruger-Syndrom vorliegen.


----------



## raubangler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Raubangler,
> 
> Besser hättest du mal recherchiert, dann hättest du auch in Erfahrung bringen können, dass Katzen, obwohl als Mäusefresser eigentlich prädestiniert zum Wirt des Bandwurms, ein wesentlich geringeres Risiko haben, sich zu infizieren als alle Hundeartigen.
> Dieses liegt daran, dass sie im Gegensatz zum Hund/Fuchs/Wolf nur über sehr wenig, des zur Auflösung der Membrane der Bandwurmfinne notwendigen Leberenzyms verfügen.
> ...



40% ist ja nix - 80% ist die Messlatte.
;-)

http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Infektion/Fuchsbandwurm-Keine-Angst-vor-Waldbeeren-155609.html

Aber trotzdem ist eine Infektion immer noch unwahrscheinlicher als ein Sechser im Lotto.

Ich habe hier noch drei Katzen und zwei Dackel in der Nachbarschaft, die ebenfalls Mäuse fressen.
Katzen mochte ich noch nie und die Dackel bellen zu oft.
Kannst Du nicht mit Deiner Knarre vorbeikommen, und die Würmer rausschiessen?

Ich will hier nicht über die Jagd diskutieren.
Das ist Eure Sache, macht was Ihr wollt.
Und wenn die Füchse Tiere jagen und fressen, die eigentlich Ihr jagen wollt, dann müssen die Füchse eben verschwinden.
Analog dem Kormoran.

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die alte Taktik mit dem Werfen von Nebelgranaten nicht mehr so richtig funktioniert.
Jede öffentliche Aktion führt heutzutage zu einer verstärkten Gegenreaktion, da es im Internet immer mehr Medien aller Richtungen gibt.
Such mal bei Google nach 'Fuchsbandwurm Lüge'.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



> Kannst Du nicht mit Deiner Knarre vorbeikommen, und die Würmer rausschiessen?



Ich bin kein Jäger, dennoch 100% pro Jagd und dies unabhängig von der angeblichen Fuchsbandwurm Lüge.
Wir leben hierzulande nicht in unberührter Wildnis, wo Natur sich selbst regelt, sondern in einer Kulturlandschaft mit Naturfragmenten, wo sich von selbst gar nichts reguliert, sondern ein menschliches Eingreifen, auch mit Jagd nötig ist, damit es nicht zu "Überhängen" kommt!
Vielleicht sollte man eher die indoktrinierten Würmer aus so manchem Gehirn rausschießen!(ist natürlich nur Bildhaft gemeint!)
Jagd und Fischerei sind überhaupt erst für unsere Menschwerdung ursächlich.
Wir sind nämlich nicht als Bauern vom Baum runtergekrabbelt!
Das vergißt der degenerierte urbane Mensch zumeist, in seiner absoluten Verneinung der Jagd.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Geht doch ganz einfach: Man setze massenhaft ausgerottete Großprädatoren aus, um das Wild auf gaaaaanz natürliche Weise einzudämmen.

Doch spätestens, wenn die Prädatoren angesichts der Kulturlandschaft zu faul zum normalen Jagen werden und sich dann Wolfsrudel desöfteren bequemerweise an ner Horde leicht zu erbeutender Kindergartenkinder gütlich tun oder wütende Bären nach dem Abräumen von Picknicktischen mülltonnenplündernd plus garstig brummend durch die Städte ziehen, wird ganz massiv und quasi sofort wieder nach Jagd gerufen werden :q


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

@ Raubangler. Das ist genau das, was du hier so an Unsinn verbreitest, was die meisten hier meinen. Du kommst also aus Hamburg, einer Stadt die eine Idee größer ist als die meisten Ortschaften der hier aktiven User. Deinem geschreibe nach bis du nicht in der Lage ein neutrales und faires Urteil zu fällen was die Jagd und die Argumente dafür oder dagegen, betrifft. Ich denke das du eine bereits vorgefertigte Meinung zum Thema hast und nicht einmal bereit bist sich die Argumente deiner Gegenseite anzuhören, geschweige denn zu Durchdenken, bevor du Antwortest. Das sind genau die Leute die wir "Landeier" meinen. Kommen aus der Großstadt, haben von den Verhältnissen und den Zusammenhängen auf dem Lande keinen auch nur blassesten Schimmer, aber wollen allen vorschreiben wie wir hier auf den Dörfern und Kleinstädten zu leben haben. Ich urteile ja auch nicht über die Verhältnisse in den Großstädten und ganz speziell nicht über die Absurditäten in Hamburg. Solche Leute wie du einer bist, ziehen doch aufs Dorf, weil sie angeblich ihre Ruhe haben wollen, und fangen dann erst einmal mit der halben Nachbarschaft einen Streit an, weil ihnen dort ein Misthaufen im Garten des Nachbarn stört, hier eine Kuh zu laut blökt und dort im Sommer die Erntemaschinen den ganzen Tag zu viel Staub und Lärm machen. Dazu kommt das es ab und zu mal zu doll riecht, weil der Bauer ein oder zwei mal im Jahr die Felder mit Mist oder auch mal mit Gülle düngt und Überhaupt. Das ist der Grund warum ich niemals in eine größere Stadt ziehen würde. Ich bin zum beispiel jedesmal schokiert wenn ich sehe wie die Menschen in Berlin, ich habe nichts gegen Berliner, freiwillig so hausen können. Mich würde es einfach anwidern, wenn ich morgens nicht meinen Wald vor der Haustüre sehen könnte.


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Raubangler. Das ist genau das, was du hier so an Schwachsinn verbreitest, was die meisten hier meinen. Du kommst also aus Hamburg, einer Stadt die eine Idee größer ist als die meisten Ortschaften der hier aktiven User. Deinem geschreibe nach bis du nicht in der Lage ein neutrales und faires Urteil zu fällen was die Jagd und die Argumente dafür oder dagegen, betrifft. Ich denke das du eine bereits vorgefertigte Meinung zum Thema hast und nicht einmal bereit bist sich die Argumente deiner Gegenseite anzuhören, geschweige denn zu Durchdenken, bevor du Antwortest. Das sind genau die Leute die wir "Landeier" meinen. Kommen aus der Großstadt, haben von den Verhältnissen und zusammenhängen auf dem Lande keinen auch nur blassesten Schimmer, aber wollen allen vorschreiben wie wir hier auf den Dörfern und Kleinstädten zu leben haben. Ich urteile ja auchnicht über die Verhältnisse in den Großstädten und ganz speziell nicht über die Absurditäten in Hamburg. Solche Leute wie du einer bist, ziehen doch aufs Dorf, weil sie angeblich ihre Ruhe haben wollen, und fangen dann erst einmal mit der halben Nachbarschaft einen Streit an, weil ihnen dort ein Misthaufen im Garten des Nachbarn stört, hier eine Kuh zu laut blökt und dort im Sommer die Erntemaschinen den ganzen Tag zu viel Staub und Lärm machen. Dazu kommt das es ab und zu mal zu doll riecht, weil der Bauer ein oder zwei mal im Jahr die Felder mit Mist oder auch mal mir Gülle düngt und Überhaupt. Das ist der Grund warum ich niemals in eine größere Stadt ziehen würde. Ich bin zum beispiel jedesmal schokiert wenn ich sehe wie die Menschen in Berlin, ich habe nichts gegen Berliner, freiwillig so hausen können. Mich würde es einfach anwidern, wenn ich morgens nicht meinen Wald vor der Haustüre sehen könnte.


 

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Endlich mal einer der mein Bruder sein könnte.



Plastik auf = Blutet nicht,zappelt nicht,schreit nicht Gesellschaft.

Aber jeden tag fleisch fressen ohne ein gedanken an das was dahinter steckt.


Ich erinnere da gern an die Umfrage in einer Laandwirtschafts Zeitschrift.

Warum gibt eine Kuh Milch wurden 5000 Menschen in verschiedenen Städten gefragt. Top Antwort = Die gibt immer Milch 365 tage die brauch nur Gras und frische Luft.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch kann ich da nur sagen.

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



gründler schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
> 
> Warum gibt eine Kuh Milch wurden 5000 Menschen in verschiedenen Städten gefragt. Top Antwort = Die gibt immer Milch 365 tage die brauch nur Gras und frische Luft.
> 
> ...



Mit solchen Umfragen kann man Bauern schon zum Lachen bringen?

Die Mehrheit lebt in den Städten, die Mehrheit ist erforderlich um Gesetze zu entwerfen und zu verabschieden. Die Mehrheit liebt Bambi.

Dämmerts..........

Ich würde mir keine teure Büchse mehr kaufen......


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Stimmt und das Blöde ist, das die " Mehrheit" auch ihr Wissen über die Fauna von Walt Disney hat. Siehe aus Bambi, einem Rehkitz, wird ein Hirsch.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

@ Raubangler. Noch einen Beweiss deines Unwissens gefällig????
Zitat: Und wenn Füchse die Tiere fressen die ihr Jagen wollt, dann müssen die Füchse eben weg. 
Scheinbar hast du keine Ahnung, was Füchse überhaupt fressen. Nämlich in der Hauptsache Mäuse, wenn sie rankommen auch mal einen Vogel , in schlechten Zeiten werden auch schon mal große Insekten und ähnliches vertilgt.
Ich habe noch nie einen Fuchs gesehen oder davon gehört, der ein Reh gerissen hätte oder sich gar an einem Wildschwein vergriffen hätte. Wenn sie dazu kommen mal  so was leckeres zu Fressen, dann sind es verendete Tiere oder Aas was von anderen Übergelassen wurde. 
Ich habe auch noch nie einen Jäger gesehen, der sich auf Mäuse hinsetzt. 
 Was das Zufüttern im Winter angeht, da bin aber auch der Ansicht, das das nicht sein muss. Wenn etwas verhungert oder den Winter aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht schafft, dann war das Tier nicht stark genug. Hat schon Charles Darwin in seine Evolutiontheorie als Survival of the Fitest beschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Leute, guckt euch mal das Thema an, um was es geht..

Und mäßigt euren Ton bitte untereinander *(AB HIER SPÄTETENS!!!!)*, wenn ihr Verwarnungen vermeiden wollt.

Danke.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Thomas kein Thema. Ich kann es nur nicht Leiden, wenn es hier Leute gibt die aus Unwissen irgendwelchen Blödsinn von sich geben. Und sich dann wundern, wenn es Gegenargumente gibt, die mit ihren Ansichten nicht übereinstimmen. Ich wüsste nicht das ich mich daneben benommen hätte. Wenn man mich wegen meiner Meihnung verwarnen will, bitteschön. Dann macht doch. Zugegeben die letzten sagen wir mal sechs Seiten des Trööts haben mit der Ursprungsthematik nicht mehr viel zu tun, das liegt dann aber auch an leuten wie dem R...angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Nicht wegen der Meinung wird verwarnt werden, wenn, wegen der unangemessenen Wortwahl..

Denk drüber nach..


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Welche unangemessene Wortwahl? Beispiel bitte, damit ich verstehe was du meinst. Denn im Augenblick kann ich dir nicht so ganz folgen. Klär mich bitte auf, damit ich meine Wortwahl ändern kann. Ich bin eben ein Freund der klaren Worte und nicht des Darumschwuchtelns.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Welche unangemessene Wortwahl?     :m    Darumschwuchtelns. :m




Dieses vielleicht:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Z. B. Die Argumentation eines anderen als "Schwachsinn" zu bezeichnen fördert nicht die Diskussion und wollen wir nicht.

Jetzt klar?


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Damit ist aber keinerlei Person mit gemeint. Ich hoffe, das das alle verstehen. Sonst muss  ich mir noch einen andern Schnabel wachsen lassen der nur gebügelte und auf hochglanz polierte Worte rauslässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Solltest Du zumindest partiell............


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Noch nicht so ganz. Aber ich werde mich zu Zügeln versuchen.
 P:S. ich habe den Schwachsinn in Unsinn geändert. Hoffe das nun alle zufrieden sind.


----------



## raubangler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Noch nicht so ganz. Aber ich werde mich zu Zügeln versuchen.
> P:S. ich habe den Schwachsinn in Unsinn geändert. Hoffe das nun alle zufrieden sind.



Du kannst ruhig bei Schwachsinn bleiben.

Zu Hamburg.
Das steht bei mir als Ort, da auch Süddeutsche mich so grob einordnen können.
Ich wohne in der tiefsten Heide.

Ich habe nichts gegen die Jagd - im Gegenteil.
Ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen, dass die bisherigen Argumente und das Auftreten der Jäger nicht mehr zeitgemäß und völlig kontraproduktiv sind. 
Den Wandel der Gesellschaft und der Medien kriegen manche anscheinend erst mit, wenn es dafür bereits zu spät ist.

Dein Verhalten ist dafür das beste Beispiel.
Aggressiv und mit so sinnfreien Argumenten, dass selbst Kleinkinder diese mit Googles Hilfe zerpflücken können.

Beispiel:
"""
@ Raubangler. Noch einen Beweiss deines Unwissens gefällig????
_Zitat: Und wenn Füchse die Tiere fressen die ihr Jagen wollt, dann müssen die Füchse eben weg. _Scheinbar hast du keine Ahnung, was Füchse überhaupt fressen. Nämlich in  der Hauptsache Mäuse, wenn sie rankommen auch mal einen Vogel , in  schlechten Zeiten werden auch schon mal große Insekten und ähnliches  vertilgt.
"""

Kurze Suche bei Google:
"""
 Intensive Fuchsbejagung im Niederwildrevier ist beste Besatzpflege für Hase, Fasan, Rebhuhn & Co.
http://www.djz.de/jagdpraxis/2559-jagdpraxis-auf-jagd-fuchsjagd
""""

Fasane, nicht Mäuse.....

Ihr schadet Euch nur selbst, wenn Ihr Euch zu dem Thema äußert.
Wie mit dieser Petition.
Das ist genauso kurz gedacht, wie mit Deinen Mäusen.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Stimmt wo ein Fasan vorkommt, da werden auch mal Fasane gefressen. In der Hauptsache aber Mäuse. Fasane sind in freier wildbahn in deutschland mittlerweile recht selten geworden, was aber weder an der Jagd liegt noch an den Füchsen, sondern an den fehlenden Lebensräumen. Da habe ich aber auch drauf hingewiesen. Als ich schrieb das wenn sie einen Vogel kriegen können sie den auch ganz gerne mal fressen. Denn wer ist nicht mal gerne ein stück Geflügel. Ach in der Heide wohnst du . Glückwunsch ist eine recht schöne Gegend. Ich bin da desöfteren mit meinen Sanpanzer durch das Gehölz gefahren. Also schwamm drüber, wir haben uns ausgetauscht und fertig. Habe echt keinen Bock mich mir jedem und alles wegen solche Lapalien zu streiten. Also Friedenspfeiffe geraucht und gut ist. MfG aus der Mark Brandenburg.:vik:
P.s.Fuchsbejagung?, da sieht man doch gleich woher der Wind weht. Der hat wahrscheinlich Fasane und Hasen in seinem Revier, die er natürlich lieber in seinem Magen sieht als in dem eines Fuchses. Ich weiss aber das der Fuchs einer der Hauptmausekiller ist. Das merken wir hier zur Zeit bei uns. Hier wurde der Fuchs recht gnadenlos bejagd, und nun explodiert die Mäusepopulation, weil eben einer der Hauptfressfeinde zum großen Teil fehlt. Das schaffen eben die Greifvögel und anderen Kleinjäger nicht allein.
Ach noch was. Ich bin selber kein Jäger, wenn ich einer wäre, dann könnte ich auch gleich meine Wohnung kündigen, weil ich mich dann nur noch draussen rumtreiben würde. Aber ich verarbeite des Jägers produkte. Siehe Trööt : Ganzes Schwein grillen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Fasane sind in freier wildbahn in deutschland mittlerweile recht selten geworden,


Hi,

also bei uns nicht.Ich sehe bzw. höre fast immer welche wenn ich in der Natur unterwegs bin oder beim angeln.Und das sogar in unmittelbarer Stadtnähe.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Dann ist ja gut. Bei uns hier sind die echt eine Seltenheit. Dort eben so , hier eben so. Wir haben dafür massen an Wildschweine. Die hört man Tagsüber sogar, wenn man hier im Wald spazieren geht, in den Kuscheln grunzen.


----------



## Perca3.0 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hier noch eine Reportage zum Thema Kritik an der Jagd. (Für die, die sie im anderen Thread noch nicht gesehen haben):
http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=41535

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280184

Petri!


----------



## raubangler (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also Friedenspfeiffe geraucht und gut ist. MfG aus der Mark Brandenburg.:vik:



Genau...
Und viele Grüße aus dem Land der echten Sachsen.

Worum es mir ging und das betrifft auch die Argumentation vieler Angler und Anglervereine:
*Man kann die Leute heute nicht mehr verarschen.*

Ich bin in den 60ern zur Welt gekommen.
Natürlich war damals der Fuchs böse (Tollwut etc. etc.) und die Angler haben den Fluss und die Teiche mit Besatz gerettet.
Ich hatte damals alles - MANGELS ANDERER INFORMATIONEN - geglaubt und auch selbst so verbreitet.

Heute reicht ein Klick bei Google um eine andere Sichtweise zu erhalten.
Ein Facebook-Statement eines Uni-Profs der Biologie ist heute für die Sichtweise der Gesellschaft mehr Wert als tausende Einträge von Anglern oder Jägern. 

Meine Schlussfolgerungen:
- Es wird immer weiter abwärts gehen mit Angeln und Jagen in D
- Bremsen (aber nicht stoppen) lässt sich diese Entwicklung nur durch defensive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und das Einbinden von Politikern in die eigene Lobbyarbeit (siehe Thomas Lieblingsfrau)


----------



## GoFlyFishing (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo Raubangler, 

so pessimistisch würde ich das keinesfalls sehen. Ich finde es gibt allerhand VERNÜNFTIGE Argumente pro Jagd und Pro Angeln; wir müssen niemandem etwas vormachen, niemanden täuschen - wir müssen einfach nur klar und logisch aussprechen, was FÜR unser Tun spricht. 

*Nur ein einziges Bsp. für ein vernünftiges Argument pro Jagd und pro Angeln: Jegliches tierisches Eiweiß, das aus der Jagd oder dem Angeln der menschlichen Ernährung zukommt, ist eines, das nicht über Massentierhaltung oder Überfischung der Meere "gewonnen" werden muss.*

Der Fisch aus dem Gewässer um die Ecke, das Wild aus dem Wäldchen in der Nähe, welche auf dem Tisch landen, haben außerdem den x-mal besseren "ökologischen Fingerabdruck" als vergleichbare Nahrungsmittel ausm Supermarkt: weil kein Transport durchs halbe Land oder um die halbe Welt, keine energieaufwendige Dauer-Kühlkette, kein Soja aus niedergebrannten Regenwaldflächen in Brasilien als Tier-Futter, kein Antibiotika im Futter, kein Flächenverbrauch für Ställe und ähnliches, schon gar keine Gentechnik, keine Spritzmittel fürs Futter... Usw.Usw.... 
Selbst Biofleisch aus artgerechter Haltung hat einen schlechteren "ökologischen Fingerabdruck" als Wild oder als geangelter Fisch, weil das Futter für erstgenanntes ja auch erstmal Anbauflächen benötigt, und Stallungen errichtet werden müssen, usw....
Und nicht zuletzt hat auch das biologisch artgerecht gehaltene Nutztier wohl ein weniger artgerechtes Leben, als das von Anglern oder Jägern genutzte Wildtier...

Warum sollte es irgendwie verwerflich sein als Angler oder Jäger die Ressourcen vor der Haustür zu nutzen? Jeder Vegetarier oder Veganer, der seine Sojamilch mit Soja aus Brasilien trinkt, handelt viel unverantwortlicher und ökologisch gesehen rücksichtsloser. 

DAS muss man den Leuten sagen; wir aber brauchen als Angler oder als Jäger kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, schlicht weil es vernünftig ist, was wir tun. Und deshalb brauchenwir auch die Öffentlichkeit nicht zu scheuen - schlicht weil wir die BESSEREN Argumente haben. 

Deshalb brauchen wir auch solche bloß hetzerischen "Reportagen" nicht stillschweigend hinnehmen... 

Meine Meinung 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon

PS: 
Dass es natürlich auch (nicht nur, aber auch) z.b. Besatzpraxis gibt, die ökologisch nicht sinnvoll ist (fangfähiger Besatz, oder gebiets-, gewässerfremder Besatz) ist auch wahr; hier ist es aber an uns, auch selbstkritisch zu sein. Genauso finde ich persönlich es z.b. auch richtig, dass der lebende Köderfisch verboten wurde, etc... 

Überdies sind es doch z.b. auch die Angler, die große Leistungen zum Erhalt z.b. der Äsche, des Huchens, der Meerforelle etc. erbracht haben; auch was die Bemühungen um Renaturierungen oder bezüglich der Durchgängigkeit von Fließgewässern usw. betrifft... 

Außerdem, wer ist denn der erste, der sieht, dass im Bach nebenan oder im Wald etwas nicht mehr stimmt, sei es nun Gewässerverschmutzung, oder Krankheiten bei Tierarten, und der darüber schockiert ist, und etwas dagegen in die Wege leitet? Der Soja-Milch trinkende Veganer im Café in Prenzlauerberg bestimmt nicht... Aber eine vorgefertigte Meinung zu Angeln und Jagd hat er, darauf darfst du wetten...


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Mal nur eine Frage. Wie steht es denn überhaupt nach Unterschriften??? 60000:0 oder wie?


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo Raubangler,
> 
> so pessimistisch würde ich das keinesfalls sehen. Ich finde es gibt allerhand VERNÜNFTIGE Argumente pro Jagd und Pro Angeln; wir müssen niemandem etwas vormachen, niemanden täuschen - wir müssen einfach nur klar und logisch aussprechen, was FÜR unser Tun spricht.
> 
> ...


 #rFür mich der erste wirklich Sinnvolle Beitrag bei diesem Thema!!
Gruß


----------



## Perca3.0 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



raubangler schrieb:


> Genau...
> 
> - Bremsen (aber nicht stoppen) lässt sich diese Entwicklung nur durch defensive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und das Einbinden von Politikern in die eigene Lobbyarbeit (siehe Thomas Lieblingsfrau)



*Offensive* Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht *defensive*. 

Das denke ich ist ganz wichtig. *Offensiv, basierend auf den Interessen der Angler *(wäre gut wenn da unter den Anglern noch mehr Einigkeit herrschen würde)*, mit einem Auge auf die gesamtgesellschaftliche Entwicklung und auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen basierend. *


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> *Offensiv, basierend auf den Interessen der Angler *(wäre gut wenn da unter den Anglern noch mehr Einigkeit herrschen würde)*, mit einem Auge auf die gesamtgesellschaftliche Entwicklung und auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen basierend. *


 Wirst du und ich wohl nie erleben!! Lies doch nur mal hier im Board quer Beet. Jeder hackt auf den anderen ein. Wie willst du so eine Einigkeit bekommen |supergri
Gruß


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Stimmt leider. Und ich war einer davon. Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich schäme mich.:c|peinlich.


----------



## Fin (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls überzeugt von der Notwendigkeit der (Fuchs) Jagd.



Besonders in Waldrevieren. Und dann mit der Begründung:"wurde schon immer so gemacht"|uhoh:#d


----------



## Fin (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



raubangler schrieb:


> Kurze Suche bei Google:
> """
> Intensive Fuchsbejagung im Niederwildrevier ist beste Besatzpflege für Hase, Fasan, Rebhuhn & Co.
> http://www.djz.de/jagdpraxis/2559-jagdpraxis-auf-jagd-fuchsjagd
> ...



Ändert nichts daran das die Aussage mit den Mäusen richtig ist. Aber gut das Fasane durch den Fuchs und nicht durch die intensive Landwirtschaft zurückgedrängt werden. Man lernt nie aus...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Die Existenz von Fasanen in unseren Breiten und die Tatsache das diese auch heute noch ausgesetzt werden macht die Jagd angreifbar.


----------



## twitch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

*47.779 Unterschriften !!!#6
*


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> *Nur ein einziges Bsp. für ein vernünftiges Argument pro Jagd und pro Angeln: Jegliches tierisches Eiweiß, das aus der Jagd oder dem Angeln der menschlichen Ernährung zukommt, ist eines, das nicht über Massentierhaltung oder Überfischung der Meere "gewonnen" werden muss.*
> 
> Der Fisch aus dem Gewässer um die Ecke, das Wild aus dem Wäldchen in der Nähe, welche auf dem Tisch landen, haben außerdem den x-mal besseren "ökologischen Fingerabdruck" als vergleichbare Nahrungsmittel ausm Supermarkt: weil kein Transport durchs halbe Land oder um die halbe Welt, keine energieaufwendige Dauer-Kühlkette, kein Soja aus niedergebrannten Regenwaldflächen in Brasilien als Tier-Futter, kein Antibiotika im Futter, kein Flächenverbrauch für Ställe und ähnliches, schon gar keine Gentechnik, keine Spritzmittel fürs Futter... Usw.Usw....



Stimmt alles zu 100%.

Leider sind die Folgen des modernen Konsums ziemlich abstrakt. Das Fleisch, der Fisch, liegen sauber verpackt in der Tiefkühltruhe des Supermarktes.

Ein einziges Foto eines mit gebrochenen Bambiaugen im Gras liegenden Stück Rehwild reichen, um 100 sachliche und stichhaltige Argumente zu pulverisieren.

Die Gesellschaft degeneriert zum fremdgefütterten Dumpfbackenmoloch. Und das wird so lange anhalten, wie es ausreichend Brot und Spiele für die Masse gibt.


----------



## Fin (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein einziges Foto eines mit gebrochenen Bambiaugen im Gras liegenden Stück Rehwild reichen, um 100 sachliche und stichhaltige Argumente zu pulverisieren.



Stimmt auch alles zu 100% aber vielleicht ist diese mitfühlende/mitleidene Betrachtungsweise einfach die nächst höhere Entwicklungsstufe des modernen Menschen? Einerseits hat die Jagd und das Fleisch essen die Menschheit erst weitergebracht aber andererseits ist diese "Eigenart" heutzutage auch eine Art Ressourcenschutz, ansonsten hätten wir schon längst alles abgeknallt. Auch wenn die Gründe wohl eher mit der "Entfremdung" bzw. Entfernung von der Natur zu tun haben. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen habe selbst einen JS.


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Um 19:53 Uhr 49.897  Unterschriften! Spätestens morgen sind die 50.000 geknackt!


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Fin schrieb:


> .... aber vielleicht* ist diese mitfühlende/mitleidene Betrachtungsweise* einfach die nächst *höhere Entwicklungsstufe des modernen Menschen*? Einerseits hat die Jagd und das Fleisch essen die Menschheit erst weitergebracht aber andererseits ist diese "Eigenart" heutzutage auch eine Art Ressourcenschutz, ansonsten hätten wir schon längst alles abgeknallt. Auch wenn die Gründe wohl eher mit der "Entfremdung" bzw. Entfernung von der Natur zu tun haben. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen habe selbst einen JS.



Das *muss* man falsch verstehen und ich habe nicht mal ne WBK... (beim "Jagdschein" bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher)

Auf so einen Quark, sorry 
muss man erstmal kommen...

Niedlich anzuschauende Bambiaugen im "weichspülenden Abendprogramm" und die damit verbundene Geldmacherei von "sogenannten" Tierschützern und Grasfressern, als nächste Stufe der Evolution zu bezeichnen ist in etwa so, wie wenn man einen Fisch zur Tour de France melden würde.

Aber es hinterlässt doch grosse Spuren in der Gesellschaft, beim "modernen Menschen" - leider

Ich bin gern altmodisch und stehe dazu...
nein, ich Kämpfe sogar dafür #h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Fin schrieb:


> Besonders in Waldrevieren. Und dann mit der Begründung:"wurde schon immer so gemacht"|uhoh:#d



In Waldrevieren genau so wie in Feldrevieren!


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Und wenn man dann so Aktionen wie das mutwillige ersaufen lassen von Heckrindern durch den NABU oder die Aktion mit dem trockenlegen des Teiches wegen der Hechte siehtt, dann sieht man auch, wer die wahren Tierquäler im Lande sind. Wenn man sich dann noch den Bericht zu der Qualität und der Verwendung von Spenden bei NABU und Co ansieht, dann ist jeder, der dafür auch nur einen Cent spendet selber Schuld, wenn sein Geld verschwendet wird.

Ach ja, die Petition liegt mittlerweile bei *50.089* Unterzeichnern.


----------



## twitch (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Liebe Foristi !

*An dieser Stelle recht herzlichen Dank für Eure tatkräftige Mithilfe ! Die 50.000 wurden gestern überschritten.#6

*Daran hat dieses Forum einen wertvollen Anteil. *DANKE*, im Namen aller Waidleute !#h

Momentan steht die Zahl der Unterschriften bei 50.751.
Das Erreichen der Mindeststimmen sollte uns jedoch auch anspornen, nicht nachzulassen, die verbleibenden 16 Tage um jede Unterschrift zu kämpfen und darüber hinaus weiter gegen den Ökofaschismus vorzugehen !
Angler und Jäger können gemeinsam eine starke Allianz bilden, das zeigt diese Petition.#6

Keep up the good work !

Franz-Lukas alias twitch, der sehr stolz auf seine Boardies ist #h


----------



## Fin (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das *muss* man falsch verstehen und ich habe nicht mal ne WBK... (beim "Jagdschein" bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher)
> 
> Auf so einen Quark, sorry
> muss man erstmal kommen...
> ...



Du verwechselt da etwas. Ich habe nicht behauptet das dies "vernüftig", "richtig", "erstrebenswert" oder sonst was ist. Wir entwickeln uns in diese Richtung. Das wollte ich damit sagen und ob das jetzt positiv oder negativ ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt |wavey:.


----------



## Perca3.0 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Fin schrieb:


> Stimmt auch alles zu 100% aber vielleicht ist diese mitfühlende/mitleidene Betrachtungsweise einfach die nächst höhere Entwicklungsstufe des modernen Menschen? Einerseits hat die Jagd und das Fleisch essen die Menschheit erst weitergebracht aber andererseits ist diese "Eigenart" heutzutage auch eine Art Ressourcenschutz, ansonsten hätten wir schon längst alles abgeknallt. Auch wenn die Gründe wohl eher mit der "Entfremdung" bzw. Entfernung von der Natur zu tun haben. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen habe selbst einen JS.



Da stimm ich dir zu.

Ob es nun die "nächst höhere" Entwicklungsstufe des modernen Menschen ist sei dahin gestellt. *Es ist auf jeden Fall eine "neue" Entwicklungsstufe die von Faktoren wie Wohlstand, Nahrungssicherheit, Entfernung von der Natur oder Tier/Umweltschutzlobbyismus* (ob gut oder schlecht sei mal dahingestellt) *begleitet/gefördert wird.* 
So ne *neue Entwicklungsstufe ist ja nicht zwingend schlecht*. *Schlecht ist* es *nur dann wenn man als Anglergemeinschaft nicht adäquat darauf reagiert bzw. vorausschauend agiert.*


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Man könnte diese "Entwicklungsstufe" auch zivilisationsbedingte Degeneration nennen!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Man könnte diese "Entwicklungsstufe" auch zivilisationsbedingte Degeneration nennen!
> 
> Jürgen



Vorsicht mit solchen Pauschalurteilen.

 Ich arbeite mit vielen Indern zusammen, bin teils eng mit ihnen befreundet und habe einige von ihnen selbst eingestellt. Einer meiner besten indischen Mitarbeiter und Freund ist seit 30 Jahren in Deutschland verheiratet.

 Alle haben eines gemeinsam: Sie sind konsequente Vegetarier und würden nie bewusst ein Tier töten.

 Das ist deren Lebensphilosophie (die Sache mit dem Karma) und degenerativ sind diese Leute keineswegs, eher recht pfiffig und intelligent.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

@Naturliebhaber, Inder finde ich auch recht sympathisch, genau wie Tamilen, mit denen ich nie irgendwelche Probleme hatte, ganz im Gegensatz zu anderen, nicht heimischen, Volksstämmen!
Das ich mit dem degenerativen Verhalten aber eher Menschen aus unserem Kulturkreis meine, sollte klar sein.
Diese sind die Bedenkenträger und den Sinn der Jagd und Angelei in Frage stellenden!
Wenn sie dann noch, wie Kollege Fin, selbst Jäger sind, von der neuen Sorte wohl, die sich durch kritisches Hinterfragen hervortun.
Dann frage ich mich, woher diese Einstellung kommt und ob sie nur dem allgemeinen Zeitgeist geschuldet ist?
Da hat sentimentale Gehirnwäsche, durch ebenso gegen Jagd eingestellte Medien, Lehrer, Ehefrauen sicher ihre Wirkung getan.
Genau wie gewisse Bevölkerungsschichten, die auch bei jedem vermeindlich grausamen Tierunrecht das Heulen anfangen, dass sind vorwiegend gebildete Städter!
Dies alles, ist natürlich nur mein subjektives Empfinden!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit solchen Pauschalurteilen.
> 
> Ich arbeite mit vielen Indern zusammen, bin teils eng mit ihnen befreundet und habe einige von ihnen selbst eingestellt. Einer meiner besten indischen Mitarbeiter und Freund ist seit 30 Jahren in Deutschland verheiratet.
> 
> ...



Wir sind hier aber im christlich-abendländischen Kulturkreis und nicht bei den Hindus, von daher interessiert das den Fuchs. 
Wir essen Fleisch, weil wir uns gemäß unserer Religion die Tiere untertan machen dürfen, dafür verbrennen wir keine Ehefrauen/Witwen oder überzähligen Mädchen, was sich auf unser Karma meiner Meinung nach sehr viel positiver auswirken dürfte, als ein nicht plattgetretener Käfer.

Vor dem Hintergrund unserer Kultur braucht der Ausstopfer mit solchen Pauschalurteilen also nicht vorsichtig sein, er hat nämlich recht, daß sind ganz eindeutig Symptome einer Degeneration. Mit einem Interpretationsversuch über die Ursachen und die Bedeutung könnte man jetzt Seiten füllen, man könnte es aber auch lassen.#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wir sind hier aber im christlich-abendländischen Kulturkreis und nicht bei den Hindus, von daher interessiert das den Fuchs.
> Wir essen Fleisch, weil wir uns gemäß unserer Religion die Tiere untertan machen dürfen, dafür verbrennen wir keine Ehefrauen/Witwen oder überzähligen Mädchen, was sich auf unser Karma meiner Meinung nach sehr viel positiver auswirken dürfte, als ein nicht plattgetretener Käfer.
> 
> Vor dem Hintergrund unserer Kultur braucht der Ausstopfer mit solchen Pauschalurteilen also nicht vorsichtig sein, er hat nämlich recht, daß sind ganz eindeutig Symptome einer Degeneration. Mit einem Interpretationsversuch über die Ursachen und die Bedeutung könnte man jetzt Seiten füllen, man könnte es aber auch lassen.#h



 Na da hast du mit deiner unvergleichlichen Art aber wieder tief in die rhetorische Kiste gegriffen. #h

 Die Sache mit dem abendländischen Kulturkreis mag im leicht verschlafenen Dresden (Vorsicht, Ironie!) ja noch stimmen, wenn ich mir die Nationalitäten meiner Nachbarschaft (und da meine ich nicht Sozialwohnungen, sondern Einfamilienhäuser) und der Kollegen anschaue, wird's langsam eng. 

 Ich selbst mag vegetarisches Essen nicht wirklich, aber selbst unter meinen deutschen, männlichen Kollegen ist der Vegetarieranteil mittlerweile fast 50%. Das sind übrigens keine Schlaffies, sondern recht gut durchtrainierte Kerle, die am Wochenende gern mal einen Marathon hinlegen. Und das Bildungsniveau dieser Leute liegt leicht über dem Durchschnitt ...

 Allerdings käme keiner dieser Leute auf die Idee, mich wegen meiner Vorliebe für Fischerei und Jagd dumm anzumachen. Wäre auch nicht wirklich ratsam ...


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Mir als bekennendem Fleischesser, Jäger und Angler ist es eigentlich ziemlich wurscht, wie sich jemand ernährt, vegetarisch, vegan oder omnivor. Ich geh nur dann auf die Barrikaden, wenn mir jemand vorschreiben will, wie ich mich zu ernähren habe. Gemüsetaliban sind mir einfach ein Gräuel. #q


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Die Jagd auf Jäger geht weiter:
http://www.natuerlich-jagd.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=591&Itemid=1
|uhoh:


----------



## Perca3.0 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Die Jagd auf Jäger geht weiter:
> http://www.natuerlich-jagd.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=591&Itemid=1
> |uhoh:


Junge junge, schon die Musik im Trailer... 
Plus die bewusst scharf zugespitzten Formulierungen.
Und *der letzte Satz* ist auch bezeichnend: *"Ist die Jagd tatsächlich noch zeitgemäß oder gehört sie ganz und gar abgeschafft?"*

Die *Reduzierung* auf diese zwei Auswahlmöglichkeiten *zeigt wie wenig neutral der Bericht* (höchstwahrscheinlich) *ist*.

*Erst bewusst Negatives suchen* wo viele dann fast gezwungenermaßen sagen dass das Negative zumindest teilweise nicht zeitgemäß ist. Und *dann bleibt nur die andere Auswahlmöglichkeit "abschaffen."*

Das oder zumindest der Trailer ist *ein sehr gutes Beispiel für tendenziöse Berichterstattung*.

Unglaublich.


----------



## gründler (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> *"Ist die Jagd und Angeln tatsächlich noch zeitgemäß oder gehört sie ganz und gar abgeschafft?"*
> 
> Die *Reduzierung* auf diese zwei Auswahlmöglichkeiten *zeigt wie wenig neutral der Bericht* (höchstwahrscheinlich) *ist*.
> 
> ...


 

Hab da mal was eingefügt.




Ps: Sie kommen ihren Zielen immer näher!



#h


----------



## GoFlyFishing (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Die Jagd auf Jäger geht weiter:
> http://www.natuerlich-jagd.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=591&Itemid=1
> |uhoh:



Hallo, 

na da scheinen die Medien sich ja auf ne richtige Kampagne "einzuschießen". Unglaublich was für ein hetzerischer Trailer das ist! 

Ich kann nur wiederholen: heut sind es die Jäger, morgen wir Angler!

Allein schon die Machart dieser reißerischen "Filmchen" beweist, wie sehr das ganze dem Zweck der bloßen Stimmungsmache dient! Da steckt System dahinter.

Eine echte Frechheit, das Ganze! 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Und was ist es Morgen|kopfkrat??? Wenn es die Bessermenschen geschafft haben, und uns unsere Hobbys verbieten konnten. Dann sind es die Motorsportler, weil wir ja jedes Jahr so um die 4000 Toten im Straßenverkehr haben. Daran sind doch Vettel, Eckström und Co schuld oder? Danach die Kampfsportler, weil die sind ja das Vorbild für die ganzen gewaltätigen Kidis. Danach kommen die Computerzocker dran, weil ja ein behütetes Kind von allein nicht auf so gewalttätige und brutale Gedanken kommen. Besonders im letzten Fall sieht man, wohin zu große "Mutterliebe" führen kann. Ich habe eben erst einen Bericht gesehen in dem an den Kanibalen von Rothenburg, Armin Meiwes, erinnert wurde. Das ist jetzt zehn Jahre her. Der Kerl musste noch bis ins Teenageralter bei seiner Mutter im Bett schlafen und wurde dafür von ihr nur gehätschelt und umsorgt, so das er keine eigene Sozialstrucktur aufbauen konnte. Und von diesen Beispielen gibt es mehr als genug. Jürgen Bartsch, der in den Sechzigern drei Jungen umbrachte, in dem er versuchte sie Lebendig zu Häuten war auch so ein Fall. Und wenn das alles geschaft ist, dann leben wir in einer Sicheren weil unfreien und langweiligen Welt.
Den Medien ist es doch im grunde schei..egal was sie senden, haupsache sie werden für den Mist bezahlt. Auch produzieren die doch die meisten Dokus nicht selber, sondern sie bekommen Geld dafür das sich Lobbygruppen im Fehrnsehen profilieren können.
Ach ich vergaß die Sportschützen,die müssen natürlich noch vor der Jagd und dem Angeln verboten werden. Die sind ja schließlich eine Gefahr für Staat und Gesellschaft.
Aber was mache ich dann mit meiner ganzen freien Zeit??? Ich langweile mich dann zu Tode oder werde bekloppt.


----------



## Fin (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn sie dann noch, *wie Kollege Fin,* selbst Jäger sind, von der *neuen Sorte* wohl, die sich durch *kritisches Hinterfragen* hervortun.
> Dann frage ich mich, woher diese Einstellung kommt und ob sie nur dem allgemeinen Zeitgeist geschuldet ist?
> Da hat sentimentale Gehirnwäsche, durch ebenso gegen Jagd eingestellte Medien, Lehrer, Ehefrauen sicher ihre Wirkung getan



Mag ja sein das du dein "Tun" und "Handeln" nicht in Frage stellen kannst bzw. willst? Meine Einstellung zur Jagd tut nicht wirklich zur Sache bloß dieses ständige auf der Stelle treten ist halt kontrapoduktiv. Ich habe auch so gut wie keine Probleme damit, dennoch vertrete ich eine Meinung wie viele andere Kollegen auch (und die kann ich verteidigen ohne dem Gegenüber irgendwas vorzuwerfen). Man sollte sich soweit selbst reflektieren und sich im klaren sein warum man dieses und jenes tut, aber die Sache dann öffentlich zu verteidigen ist eine ganze andere. Bin halt der Meinung das man etwas "*piffiger*" aufgestellt sein muss (gerade wenn viel Gegenwind herrscht) anstatt "*das war schon immer so* und das hat nicht anders zu sein". Bin halt Angler, "Jung"jäger, Naturbursche und auf nem Bauernhof groß geworden. Fehlt noch etwas? Hab noch ne Handvoll an weiteren "Survival-Fähigkeiten" und kann Leute die ihren kleinen WauWau für das größte halten und sich dann ne Kalbsleberwurststulle schmieren nunmal nicht ernst nehmen. Genausowenig irgendwelche Entenfütternden Großstädter mit JackWolfskin-Komplettpaket und Bambisyndrom. Auch wenn das völlig in Ordnung ist. Aber wenn die Jäger mal eins auf den Deckel bekommen(Jagdreformen/Einschränkungen etc.)? MICH würds nicht wundern...#c


----------



## gründler (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Moin

An die Kollegen mit JS.

Wer kann oder schon hat der blättere mal in der neusten DJZ, sind mal wieder einige ""nette"" Berichte drin.



#h


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Ich habe ebend vonder Doku des MDR leider nur noch die letzten zehn Minuten sehen können. Aber was ich gesehen habe, empfand ich als angenehmes Gegenbeispiel zu den Reißerischen Dokus des ZDF und des NDR. Alle Seiten konnten sachlich ihre Sicht der Dinge darlegen und es wurde , jedenfalls zum Schluss, nicht nur auf die Jäger eingedroschen. Aber wie schon geschrieben, ich habe eben nur die letzten zehn Minuten gesehen, die anderen Zwanzig fehlen mir.


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, ich hab einen anderen Sender geschaut, da war doch fast nichts neutral dargestellt. Selbst die Tierrechtstante mussten die aus Düsseldorf "importieren", wobei Düsseldorf ein riesiges naturnahes Jagdrevier ist.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Na dann muss ich mir mal von irgendwo wohl noch die ersten zwanzig Minuten besorgen. Kann ja sein das es so ist wie du schreibst. Habe ebend nur den Schluß gesehen.


----------



## orgel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

MDR Mediathek
http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/fernsehen/sendung361512_zc-7931f8bf_zs-2d7967f4.html


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hab gerade geschaut. Ist noch nicht verfügbar, erst so etwa zwei Stunden nach Austrahlung. Und so lange werde ich heute nicht mehr Wach sein. Ich werde mich gleich ins Reich der Feen und Zauberer begeben.


----------



## orgel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Also bei mir läuft das Video auch jetzt schon vollständig


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Hallo, 

habe eben den MDR-Beitrag gesehen, und muss sagen er war weit, weit weniger reißerisch als der Trailer und der Anfang vermuten ließ (der ja echt unmöglich war). 

Finde der Beitrag gab sich zumindest um Objektivität bemüht; auf jeden Fall war er seriöser als der ZDF-Beitrag, der Anlass zu diesem Thread gab...

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Etwas anders gelagertes Thema - Mir scheint es bei all den Jagd-Beiträgen in den Medien in letzter Zeit verdächtig so, als wollte die Politik was die Jagd betrifft massive Änderungen (gesetzlicher Art) vornehmen. An alle, die da vielleicht mehr wissen: ist das so, ist da konkret was geplant? Denn das Muster kennt man ja: kurz vor die Hartz IV - Gesetze eingeführt wurden, schrieben alle Zeitungen nur noch vom Sozial-Betrüger "Florida-Rolf".... Erst ne entsprechende Stimmung schaffen, dann kann auch das gewollte Gesetz verabschiedet werden, so läuft das meistens...


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Etwas ausgewogener als der ZDF Jagdhasserfilm, war diese Reportage schon, allerdings auch voller Widersprüche.
Da wird dem Zuschauer z.b. vermittelt, dass zur Jägerprüfung nur Treffsicherheit gehört, dabei völlig außer Acht gelassen, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Wissenstand abgefragt und geprüft wird.
Kurz darauf werden die hohen Wildbestände kritisch betrachtet und im gleichen Atemzug, die zu häufigen Abschüsse bemängelt, dass muss man erst mal verstehen!
Genau wie die "armen" privaten Waldbesitzer, einerseits über Verbissschäden klagen, aber andererseits gesalzene Jagdpachten einstreichen.
Ebenso die Summe der Bauern, die für Wildschäden angesetzt wird und aber dabei (zumindest zeitnah!) vergessen wird, dass diese von den Jagdpächtern in der Regel bezahlt werden, sofern es sich nicht um Sonderkulturen handelt.
Was nun der Jäger, welcher sich bei einer Nachsuche durch den Fuss geschossen hat, über den Sinn der Jagd aussagen soll, erschließt sich mir auch nicht? 
Der wurde von niemanden zur Ausübung der Jagd gezwungen, geschweige denn, sich durch den Fuss zu schießen!
Mich hätte nur noch interessiert, ob er durch einen eigenen Fehlschuss zu dieser Nachsuche gekommen ist, oder er einem Kollegen behilflich war. 
Bei eigenem Fehlschuss und dann jammern, finde ich ziemlich daneben.

Jürgen


----------



## dieteraalland (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

sollte ich mir jemals durch den fuß oder anderswo schießen. werde ich bestimmt das mäntelchen des schweigens drüber decken .
denn solchen jägern gehört der js. entzogen :c
und nicht noch eine plattform, in irgend einem tv sender :r


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> sollte ich mir jemals durch den fuß oder anderswo schießen. werde ich bestimmt das mäntelchen des schweigens drüber decken .
> denn solchen jägern gehört der js. entzogen :c
> und nicht noch eine plattform, in irgend einem tv sender :r


 

Weil er das auch absichtlich gemacht hat.

Ich möchte mal sehen wie die ganzen Gutmenschen mit der Situ.umgehen wenn sie von einem 80-120kg Keiler angenommen werden.

Da gehen einem ganz andere Dinge durch'n Kopf,die da lauten rette deinen Arsch egal wie rette ihn.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KnxevuGMHw

Bis zum ende gucken!

Ich lade dich aber gern mal zu einer Nachsuche ein,und hoffe Du erfährst nie wie das ist wenn 100kg über dir wüten.


|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> sollte ich mir jemals durch den fuß oder anderswo schießen. werde ich bestimmt das mäntelchen des schweigens drüber decken .
> denn solchen jägern gehört der js. entzogen :c
> und nicht noch eine plattform, in irgend einem tv sender :r



Du hast nicht den blassesten Hauch einer Ahnung, welche Hektik losbricht, wenn man in einer Dickung, ohne das ein Hund dazwischen ist, von einem Keiler angenommen wird, von daher fällt dein Beitrag in die Kategorie "leere Hülse".

Womit du allerdings recht hast, ist, daß es wieder mal äußerst tendenziös war, was für "Waidgenossen" da eine Plattform bekamen. Gestern kurz durchgeschaut, Trophäenjäger a la "riesige Geweihe braucht der Hirsch, mindestens 10 Spitzen"...|bigeyes


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



> Da gehen einem ganz andere Dinge durch'n Kopf,die da lauten rette deinen Arsch egal wie rette ihn.


Das ist mir klar,nur verstehe ich die Rolle von dem Jäger im Filmbeitrag nicht?
Ich habe mal geholfen einen von der Sau geschlagenen Weimaraner, auf der Jacke aus dem Wald zu tragen. Dem hingen die Därme raus und von den Rippen auf der Seite war auch nicht mehr viel übrig.
Der Veterinär hat ihn wieder geflickt und der Hund frisst nun sein Gnadenbrot auf einer Tanke.
Auf sone Begegnung könnte ich definitiv verzichten!



> riesige Geweihe braucht der Hirsch, mindestens 10 Spitzen"...|bigeyes


Der Typ war auch gut, war bestimmt auch einer aus diesem Ökoverband!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Die Rolle versteh ich auch nicht,aber Medien halt..... es muss doch dem Volke gezeigt werden wie schlimm das alles ist..... solange dem Volke das Schnitzel schmeckt,oder die Mastforelle runtergewürgt wird etc. ist alles ok und Angler und Jäger sind Tierquäler/Mörder..... weiß doch jedes Kind.


#h


----------



## Perca3.0 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> …habe eben den MDR-Beitrag gesehen, und muss sagen er war weit, weit weniger reißerisch als der Trailer …


  Das stimmt. Also ganz so krass wie der Trailer war die Reportage nicht.

  Mir ist aber auch Folgendes aufgefallen:


Taxidermist schrieb:


> .. voller Widersprüche.
> Da wird dem Zuschauer z.b. vermittelt, dass zur Jägerprüfung nur Treffsicherheit gehört, dabei völlig außer Acht gelassen, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Wissenstand abgefragt und geprüft wird.
> Kurz darauf werden die hohen Wildbestände kritisch betrachtet und im gleichen Atemzug, die zu häufigen Abschüsse bemängelt, dass muss man erst mal verstehen!
> Genau wie die "armen" privaten Waldbesitzer, einerseits über Verbissschäden klagen, aber andererseits gesalzene Jagdpachten einstreichen.
> Ebenso die Summe der Bauern, die für Wildschäden angesetzt wird und aber dabei (zumindest zeitnah!) vergessen wird, dass diese von den Jagdpächtern in der Regel bezahlt werden, sofern es sich nicht um Sonderkulturen handelt.



  Einfach ein bisschen plump und wenig durchdacht gemacht find ich die Reportage. Auf der einen Seite wird beispielsweise die große und ständig wachsende Anzahl der Jäger fast als Bedrohung dargestellt. Auf der andern Seite werden der zu große Wildbestand und der daraus entstehende Schaden beklagt.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Nur mal so in die Runde der Waldmänner gefragt. Diskutiert ihr bei euch in euren Foren eigentlich auch so herzhaft über Reportagen über oder gegen das Angeln oder sind nur wir so, das wir uns ständig für andere gegenseitig auf den Kopp wamsen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Perca3.0 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> ....Ach ja, die Petition liegt mittlerweile bei *50.089* Unterzeichnern.



Mal ne Frage. In der Petition steht 50.000 Unterstützer werden benötigt. *Was genau passiert denn, wenn 50.000 erreicht sind? *

Weiß das einer?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Dann wird Friede auf Erden, die Medien gerecht und den Menschen ein Wohlgefallen!



Ich zitiere mal eben:



 "Ab 50.000 Unterstützern in den ersten vier Wochen nach Veröffentlichung werden „ein Petent  oder mehrere Petenten in öffentlicher Ausschusssitzung angehört. Der  Ausschuss kann mit einer Mehrheit von zwei Dritteln der anwesenden  Mitglieder beschließen, dass hiervon abgesehen wird.“[12]  Die öffentlichen Sitzungen des Petitionsausschusses werden im  Parlamentsfernsehen übertragen. Zudem sind die Sendungen ebenfalls im  Internet[13] zu sehen und können dort jederzeit als Video-on-Demand auf der Webseite des Bundestages abgerufen werden."


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jäger brauchen eure Hilfe*

Ich vermute jetzt mal, der Beitrag ist noch stark überarbeitet worden. Als die Petition gegen das ZDF-Machwerk bekannt wurde, da ist der Sendetermin erst mal verschoben worden. Man wollte sich wohl nicht in die Gefahr der falschen Behauptungen begeben, diese waren ja beim ZDF sehr einfach zu widerlegen.


----------

